# Hab's getan.... ein Alva 180



## bikerchris87 (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde!

Nach langem hin und her hab ich mir nun ein Alva 180 bestellt! Es ist noch das 2011er Modell. Bin übelst gespannt was mich da erwartet. 
Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben was man bei der Gerät beachten muss oder was es für Macken hat? 
Bisschen sorgen macht mir das es nur zwei Kettenblätter vorn hat. 
Ui jui jui, das kann was werden.

PS. Es ist das Air nicht das Coil.

Gruß aus dem Altmühltal


----------



## esta (23. Februar 2012)

Hey das 180er Alva werd ich bei Gelegenheit auch mal probefahren 
Aber erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch. Zwei Kettenblätter vorne finde ich pers. sogar angenehmer als Drei. Hab vor ca. einem Jahr auch auf Zwei umgerüstet. Das 44er Blatt hab ich sogut wie nie gefahren.
Immer gut Gabel und Dämpfer schmieren, sonst sind die Bikes eigentlich sehr sehr Stressfrei.

edit: fast vergessen
BILDER  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerchris87 (24. Februar 2012)

Na das freut mich zum hören 

Was kann man zum schmieren hernehmen? Gibts da was spezielles? Bei meim Cube damals hab ich immer dieses... äh... Brunox glaub ich hat das Zeug geheißen, hergenommen, weil das von Cube freigegeben war!

Bilder folgen sobald es da ist!!!!


----------



## esta (24. Februar 2012)

Brunox ist soweit ich weiß nicht unbedingt dafür geeignet (spült das Fett weg und somit den Schmierfilm) , es gibt von Bionicon spezielles Fett und Öl für die Gabel. 
Das Zeug gibt es, warum auch immer, nich im Bionicon Onlineshop.

http://www.loco-motion-sports.com/epages/15513124.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15513124/Products/%22Bionicon%20Never%20Stick%20Fett%22&ViewAction=ViewAccessory


----------



## mtb-active (26. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch!!
Das Alva ist ein Top Bike  ich persönlich hätte dir Coil Dämpfer mit Air Gabel empfohlen. Aber kannst Du ja nachrüsten 
Wichtig!!! Gabel regelmäßig ölen!!! Ich benutze herkömmliches 5er Gabelöl, mit einer Spritze und einer dicken Kanüle nach dem Putzen zwischen Gabelrohr und Gummiring ein Tropfen rein dann flutscht es wie gewünscht  
Ach ja, mein nächstes werde ich vorn mit nur einem Kettenblatt (34er) aufbauen und ich fahre echt viiiiiel, auch hoch 
Viel Spass mit deinem neuen Baby.


----------



## Resibiker (26. Februar 2012)

Aufpassen Beim Ölen,
Wenn Dein Alva eine G2 Gabel mit Ölkammern hat nicht das "neverstick Öl gebrauchen sondern das speziel für G2 Gabeln enwickelte Öl sonst wird es dir die dichtungsringe zerstören
Aussage von Renä im Juli 2011 als ich mein "G2 upgrade" fürs Edison am Tegernsee abgeholt habe.


----------



## guruW (26. Februar 2012)

für die 180er Gabel gibt es noch keine Version mit Ölkammer, also kein Problem mit dem Bionicon Öl.

greez guru


----------



## mtb-active (26. Februar 2012)

Resibiker schrieb:


> Aufpassen Beim Ölen,
> Wenn Dein Alva eine G2 Gabel mit Ölkammern hat nicht das "neverstick Öl gebrauchen sondern das speziel für G2 Gabeln enwickelte Öl sonst wird es dir die dichtungsringe zerstören
> Aussage von Renä im Juli 2011 als ich mein "G2 upgrade" fürs Edison am Tegernsee abgeholt habe.



Da hast Du recht mit dem Bionicon Öl bist Du auf der sicheren Seite. Ich glaube das ist ein Öl von Fuchs da hast Du keine Probleme mit auf gequollenen Dichtungen.


----------



## bikerchris87 (27. Februar 2012)

Optimal, danke für die Tipps!! 

Was is am Coil-Dämpfer besser als beim Air? Besser für Downhill??

Normalerweise das Bike diese Woche kommen. 

Gruß


----------



## bikerchris87 (29. Februar 2012)

Gestern is es gekommen, heute in da Früh alles zusammengebaut. Is schon ein geiles Teil!
Nur da hab ich schon das erste Problem: einer der Bremssättel vorne (Avid Elexier CR) geht nicht ganz rein....pfui. Hab ihn etz mal mit nem Schraubenzieher zurückgeschoben. Bis etz gehts. Fahren lässt es sich bis jetzt sehr gut, ich find des Teil so leicht, brutal. Muss mich etz am Weekend mal mit der Federgabel und dem Dämpfer beschäfitigen wegen Einstellung und so! Dann kann ja die Fahrradsaison kommen 
Bild vom Bike im Anhang!


----------



## 4mate (29. Februar 2012)

Schöne Farben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerchris87 (1. März 2012)

So, heute die Dämpfer eingestellt, alles wunderbar. Allerdings habe ich anscheinend die Pumpe zu fest angeschraubt und beim losmachen ist dann das Ventil undicht geworden....pffff hat's gemacht und die ganze Luft war wieder raussen. Schnell bei Bionicon angerufen, hat mir dann alles erklärt was in machen muss und der Fehler war schnell behoben. Sehr schön! 
Nächsten Freitag geht's an den teggernsee, bionicon einen Besuch abstatten ein Freund möchte sich das Supershuttle zulegen. Bei der Gelegenheit werd ich mein Bike auch gleich mal mitnehmen! 
Freu mich scho auf die erste tour mit dem Bike!!!

Gruß an alle


----------



## Daniel12 (14. März 2012)

hey Leute,
bin auch kurz davor mein Alva zu bekommen, habs aus dem Bauch raus bestellt 
Könnt Ihr mir sagen wie hoch der Vorbau inkl. der Gabelbrücke über das Steuerrohr baut?
Ich werde den originalen Lenker direkt gegen einen breiteren tauschen und müsste wissen wie flach der sein kann/soll.
Danke für Eure Antworten.
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Daniel12 (14. März 2012)

keiner ne Idee?

keiner nen Alva??


----------



## 4mate (14. März 2012)

http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/Bionicon-Bar-MTB-Lenker-318/11885.html


----------



## Daniel12 (15. März 2012)

sollte jetzt aber keine Antwort auf meine Frage sein, oder?


----------



## bikerchris87 (16. März 2012)

Guten morgen! 
Auch ein Alva 180?
Von wo bis wo soll ich messen?? 
Also ich find den Lenker schon unheimlich breit der serienmässig dran is 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (16. März 2012)

jo super!

miss bitte mal 

a) die Länge des Steuerrohres

b) den Anstand von Oberkante Steuerrohr zum Vorbau, und ist egal ob Unterkante Lenkerklemmung, Mitte oder Oberkante, musst mir nur sagen bis wohin Du gemessen hast 

ich möchte also wissen, wie hoch die Lenkerklemmung über dem Steuerrohr liegt.

danach kann ich beurteilen wie hoch der neue Lenker maximal sein sollte.

und es kommt übrigens ein 780mm Lenker dran, so breit fahre ich mittlerweile alle Lenker, der originale ist mir da deutlich zu schmal.

wenn man sich einmal an so einen Lenker gewöhnt hat, was ca. 2 Ausfahrten dauert, dann will man nix schmaleres mehr haben.

danke!


----------



## bikerchris87 (16. März 2012)

Ja ok,  werd morgen mal Maß nehmen, heute geht's nicht mehr (Spätschicht)

Gruß


----------



## bikerchris87 (17. März 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Hab etz mal Maß genommen, gestaltete sich etwas schwierig, die ganzen Maße ändern sich doch, je nachdem wie man sich den Vorbau einstellt....
Auf alle Fälle hab ich Fotos gemacht und zum Teil beschriftet, guggst du einfach mal ob du etwas damit anfangen kannst 

Bilder im Anhang!!
Wie zum Geier kann man die Bilder so einfügen das diese direkt in diesem Beitrag erscheinen und nich als Anhang???


----------



## 4mate (17. März 2012)

So:











Einfach auf den Anhang klicken, jeweils Grafikadresse kopieren und mit dem Grafik einfügen Button äh einfügen.


----------



## bikerchris87 (17. März 2012)

Optimal, dankeschön!


----------



## Daniel12 (17. März 2012)

danke Euch beiden!

denke ich werde den Lenker so flach wie möglich wählen.

ist der Vorbau eigentlich verschiebbar in zwei Längenpositionen? meine ich hätte auf der Bionicon Seite was gelesen...


----------



## bikerchris87 (17. März 2012)

Also verschiebbar ist bei mir nichts, kann des alles in der Höhe Verstellen, aber des wars. Schau doch mal bei Youtube bei den Videos von Bionicon, da is unter anderem eins dabei wo gezeigt wird wie man den Vorbau/Lenker einstellt. 

Schönen Abend!!

Gruß


----------



## Sackmann (18. März 2012)

Aufgrund des geringeren Offsets der Standrohre zum Steuerrohr kann man bei der 180er keine 2 Vorbaupositionen wählen. Dafür hat das Gabelcasting dann eine sogenannte leading-axle. Bei den 160er Gabeln kommt ein Casting zum Einsatz, welches eine non-leading axle hat, das heißt, die Nabenachse befindet sich direkt unter den Standrohrachsen. Deswegen wird das Nabenoffset über das Standrohroffset generiert und die Standrohre sind weiter vorne als bei den 180er Brücken.


----------



## Daniel12 (18. März 2012)

ah okay, das bedeutet also dass die 180 Gabel nicht so weit nach vorne über das Steuerrohr ragt, richtig?


----------



## Daniel12 (20. März 2012)

gibt es eigentlich so wenige Alva oder reden die Fahrer einfach nicht gerne drüber??

recht wenig Feedback für ein interessantes Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmaucksch (21. März 2012)

Stimmt bei so einem geilen rad ist es eigentlich eine Frechheit, dass da nicht mehr gepostet wird.

Habs gerade ausgemessen. Die Gabel ragt ziemlich genau um 2 cm über das Steuerrohr hinaus. Gemessen vom Mittelpunkt des Steuerrohrs zu der Verbindung der Mittelpunkte der Standrohre.

Bei der Boxxer 2010die ich vorher gefahren bin waren es bisschen über ein cm. Nicht wirklich ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Daniel12 (21. März 2012)

das stimmt, hört sich gut an!

mein Radl soll evtl. noch diese Woche kommen, ich setze dann auch mal geschwind ein Bild rein. aber erst nach dem kleinen Umbau


----------



## cmaucksch (21. März 2012)

War heute kurz bei Bionicon und hab mir zeigen lassen wie man den Gabel Service macht. Da standen ein paar neu Alva 180 rum, wird deines wohl dabei gewesen sein, als ich meines letzte Woche bei Bionicon aufgebaut habe, standen nur die Test-Alvas rum, keine neu aufgebauten.


----------



## Daniel12 (21. März 2012)

ja das wäre toll, bin schon ganz aufgeregt ))


----------



## Daniel12 (24. März 2012)

hatte ich schon erwähnt dass mein Alva Montag kommt? 

sagt mal, wieviel wiegen Eure Alvas, und mit welchen Änderungen?

hatte vor das Bike möglichst nah an die 14kg zu bekommen...


----------



## bikerchris87 (24. März 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> hatte ich schon erwähnt dass mein Alva Montag kommt?
> 
> sagt mal, wieviel wiegen Eure Alvas, und mit welchen Änderungen?
> 
> hatte vor das Bike möglichst nah an die 14kg zu bekommen...



Freu dich drauf, echt geil das Bike!!

Meins wiegt 15kg, aber so wunderbar
zum fahren, auch bergauf! A Traum!


----------



## Daniel12 (27. März 2012)

es ist da )))))

morgen mehr inkl. Bilder, ich muss erstmal etwas umbauen


----------



## panino (27. März 2012)

Meins wiegt 14,5kg allerdings Gr.L und inkl. Rock Shock Sattelstütze.


----------



## Daniel12 (27. März 2012)

wow, das ist leicht!

ich hab M, auch die Reverb, habe direkt jetzt neuen LRS mit Hope/ZTR Flow montiert, wiegt knapp 200 Gr. weniger, Sarttl mit Stütze Reverb u. SLR XP (700 Gr.) statt orig. 590 Gr. Reifen Ardent statt der gelieferten Fat Albert. Pedale sind Split Second Podium Flats (350 Gr.) Lenker Spank Spike 777, der originale Bionicon wog 303 Gr.!

hoffe auch auf ein Gesamtgewicht von 14,5 kg, muss mal wiegen.

Übrigens, aktuell gibt es das Alva nur mit der Stylo Kurbel, die X9 soll wohl als zweifach nicht passen zum Umwerfer... schade, hätte natürlich lieber die X9 gehabt.

und leider auch nicht die Befestigung für die Hydraulische Stütze, ist zwar ne Schraube im Rahmen aber dafür gibts (noch) keine Halterung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panino (28. März 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach spielt das Gewicht bei einer Waffe wie dem Alva nur eine sehr geringe Rolle. Das Bike ist konzipiert, daß man den Berg noch raufkommt aber der Schwerpunkt liegt doch eindeutig im bergabfahren. Wichtig ist doch nur das zufriedene Grinsen im Gesicht, wenn Du unten angekommen bist.
Ob Du da 10 Minuten länger rauf gebraucht hast oder nicht ist da schon wieder vergessen.
Außerdem muß man immer das Gesamtgewicht, also Fahrer, Ausrüstung, usw. sehen.
Viel wichtiger ist, daß das Fahrwerkssetup stimmt und die Gabel regelmässig ihr Öl bekommt, dann steht dem besagten Grinsen nichts mehr im Weg.


----------



## Daniel12 (29. März 2012)

so, heute erste Testfahrt.

Ergebnis: bester luftgefederter Hinterbau den ich gefahren bin, allerdings ist die Gabel überdämpft, kommt mit dem Hinterbau nicht mit.

hat schon wer mit anderem Öl probiert, mir ist die Gabel viel zu zäh, habe auch nur 140mm des Federwegs genutzt und immer wieder das Gefühl des Durchsackens, das man von Luftgabeln kennt. 

die Zugstufe fahre ich komplett offen und ist auch nicht zu schnell.

legst sich das vielleicht wenn die Gabel etwas eingefahren ist? kenne das sonst nur so dass die Gabel etwas unwillig ist und mit der Zeit fluffig wird, die Bionicon ist ja vom Ansprechverhalten schon sehr gut, aber halt echt träge.


----------



## cmaucksch (29. März 2012)

Hi,

ich hab bei meiner Gabel bisher knapp 17cm ausgenutzt, dazu muss ich sie aber sehr weich fahren und sie sackt ein bisschen durch. Das müsste aber durch das genaue abstimmen der zwei Luftkammern in den Griff zu bekommen sein, da experimentiere ich noch, komme der Sache aber schon näher.

Das die Gabel zu langsam ausfedert finde ich nicht, aber die Jungs von Bionicon haben mir schon erzählt, dass manche dünneres Öl reinmachen, weil sie die Zugstufe schneller haben wollen. Wenn ich das nächste mal bei Bionicon bin (wahrscheinlich Mitte/Ende nächster Woche), lass ich mir mal sagen, was man für Öl nehmen kann und wie man es in die Kartusche bekommt um die Zugstufe schneller zu machen.

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## 4mate (29. März 2012)

Die aufgedruckten Werte sind viel zu hart bzw. nur für Highspeed auf steinigem Untergrund passend.

Tipp: 1 Bar weniger als der aufgedruckte Wert, dann passt's!


----------



## Daniel12 (29. März 2012)

das würde mich stark interessieren, berichte doch mal bitte danach!



cmaucksch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab bei meiner Gabel bisher knapp 17cm ausgenutzt, dazu muss ich sie aber sehr weich fahren und sie sackt ein bisschen durch. Das müsste aber durch das genaue abstimmen der zwei Luftkammern in den Griff zu bekommen sein, da experimentiere ich noch, komme der Sache aber schon näher.
> 
> ...


----------



## panino (30. März 2012)

Fahre die Gabel mit 7 Bar bei 85 kg Fahrergewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmaucksch (30. März 2012)

Euch ist schon klar, dass das Alva 180 eine andere Gabel mit zwei Luftkammern hat.
Die Werte vom alva/tesla 160 sind da nicht übertragbar.

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Daniel12 (10. April 2012)

und, warst Du jetzt bei B? hast Du noch mehr über die Gabel rausgefunden?

ich hatte zwischenzeitlich auch mit denen telefoniert und ein paar Setup-Tips für die Gabel bekommen. allerdings hieß es, nicht das Öl zu wechseln sondern eher mit den Luftdrücken zu spielen...


----------



## cmaucksch (10. April 2012)

Hi,

bin im Moment von Bionicon zurückgekommen. Damit die Gabel weniger wegsackt musst du mit dem Druck spielen.

Für die schnellere Zugstufe musst du das Öl wechseln in der Zugstufen kartusche.
So ganz ohne ist das auch nicht.

Die Kartusche besteht aus der eigentlichen Kartusche und oben und unten raus einem Kolben.
Erst musst du den unteren Kolben abschrauben, dafür solltest du ihn erwärmen, damit sich die Schraubensicherung löst. damit wird ein Luftventil zugänglich. Hier musst du Druck ablassen. Dann Oben öffnen und Öl tauschen.

Danach wieder Luftdruck rein und alles wieder zusammen bauen.

Ich würde aber nochmal anrufen und mir das von Arne oder Renä erklären lassen, ich geb nur weiter was sie mir erzählt haben, habs selber noch nicht gemacht, für mich passt der Zugstufeneinstellbereich.


----------



## Daniel12 (10. April 2012)

oh mann, klingt aber schon ein bisschen kompliziert...


----------



## Daniel12 (12. April 2012)

hab gestern wieder eine feine Runde gedreht, bin immer mehr begeistert von dem Bike!

der Hinterbau ist echt absolute Sahne, für einen luftgefederten einfach spitze, sehr sensibel und wirklich viele Reserven (die ich auch brauche/haben möchte).

habe ein bisschen mit dem Luftdruck des Dämpfers probiert, bin von 11,5 auf 12 auf 12,5 auf 12 bar zurück. bei 12,5 bar ist der Hinterbau eher straff, bei 12 bar perfekt schluckfreudig und sensibel, genau richtig. ich hab 90kg netto zur Info.

bei der Gabel habe ich folgende Werte (Tip vom Zacki/Bionicon): Verstellsystem 7 bar, Gabel unten 10 bar. dadurch gibt die Gabel etwas leichter ihren Federweg frei, der allerdings nur knapp 170mm beträgt. bin mal gespannt ob die Gabel noch besser wird wenn sie noch mehr eingefahren ist, aktuell ca. 120km.

welche Werte fahrt Ihr in Euren Alvas?


----------



## cmaucksch (12. April 2012)

hab mich heute auch ein bisschen mit Säckie unterhalten, gibt wohl noch eine Tuning-Möglichkeit um ein bisschen mehr aus der Gabel herauszuholen, ich werde berichten wenn ichs ausprobiere.

Ich fahre hinten auch ca. 12 bar und vorne bin ich noch am experimentieren.
hatte jetzt zwischen 5 bar und 8,5 bar alle möglichen Kombis ausprobiert.


----------



## Daniel12 (7. Mai 2012)

so, bin grad aus dem Süden zurück, 3 Tage Bozen und zwei Tage am Gardasee mit dem Alva.

Fazit: das Teil fühlt sich dort pudelwohl, die Kombination aus reichlich Federweg für bergab und guter Fahrbarkeit bergauf macht es ideal für die alpinen Trails.

leider muss ich sagen, dass die Gabel nach wie vor nicht an die Performance des Hinterbaus herankommt. der Federweg liegt bei ca. 160mm und nicht die erhofften 180mm, zudem ist die Druckstufe zu schwach bzw. die Gabel sackt an großen Stufen weg und rauscht durch den Federweg. hier wäre eine einstellbare Druckstufe wirklich hilfreich... mal sehen ob es da in Zukunft etwas Neues gibt...


----------



## Daniel12 (19. Juni 2012)

nächstes Update:
Habe Casting einer aktuelln Suntour Durolux mit Schnellspann-Steckachse montiert. damit gehört das Gefummel mit den Inbusschlüsseln beim Radausbau der Vergangenheit an 
Mittlerweile leichtes Spiel der Kolbenstange am Dämpferadapter, muss mal nachfragen ob das so sein soll oder ob es gecheckt werden muss.


----------



## Oigi (19. Juni 2012)

einfach festschrauben und gut is


----------



## bikerchris87 (19. Juni 2012)

So, dann muss ich mich auch wieder mal zu Wort melden! Bin jetzt auch schon einige Touren mit meinem Laubfrosch gefahren! Dämpfer/Hinterbau echt Super! Nur mit der Gabel bin ich noch im zwiespalt, fehlt vielleicht nur das Feintuning. Aber ansonsten Top! Den Kauf hab ich jedenfalls nicht bereut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (20. Juni 2012)

Oigi schrieb:


> einfach festschrauben und gut is



wie schraube ich das fest??? mit der Wasserpumpenzange der Dämpferkolben anfassen und drehen? rechtsrum? linksrum?


----------



## Oigi (21. Juni 2012)

In der Adapterkolbenstange und auf der Dämpferkolbenstange ist ein Gewinde. 
- die dämpferseitige Schraube entfernen
- Dämpfer mit der Hand an der Luftkammer anpacken 
- mit einem beherzten Dreh in Uhrzeigerrichtung gegen den Adapter verdrehen-bis fest ist
- Kolbenstange festhalten und Luftkammer wieder auf Rahmen ausrichten
- Dämpfer festschrauben

FERTIG


----------



## Daniel12 (25. Juni 2012)

ok, probier ich! danke!


----------



## esta (25. Juni 2012)

*geloescht wegen in falschem thread gepostet*


----------



## Daniel12 (22. August 2012)

hi Leute,

hätte wer vielleicht Interesse an einem 3 Monate alten Alva 180 Air in M?

da ich momentan kaum noch zum Fahren komme trage ich mich mit dem Gedanken es zu verkaufen.

das Bike ist in sehr gutem Zustand, nur leichte Scheuerspuren der Bremsleitung unten am Übergang Schwinge/Hauptrahmen, Scheuerspuren an der Schwinge links aussen vom Schuh (die Schwinge baut halt recht breit), sonst keine Macken, neuwertig. 

Ausstattung entweder original und zusätzlich 200mm Scheibe hinten, Reifen Minion Front und Ardent, oder komplett so wie ich es jetzt habe, mit orangem Race Face Lenker, 66 sick Sattel, LRS Hope Evo (gold) mit ZTR Flow, Sattlspanner und Lenkerenden Hope, Stütze Reverb, Gabelcasting (weiss) mit Schnellspannachse.

einfach mal melden wenn Interesse besteht, ich setze es dann später in den Bikemarkt wenn sich hier niemand meldet.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## slowbeat (24. August 2012)

hallihallo,
ich hab mir nun auch ein 180er alva gegönnt, vorn luftig und hinten stählern vom inselspanischen gebrauchtradhändler 

die gabel gibt mir noch rätsel auf, gibts irgendwo empfehlungen bezüglich des drucks oder muß man da selbst probieren bis die pumpe glüht?



ansonsten: leider geil 
das rad ist zwar ein schwerer trümmer aber es macht wirklich spaß.


----------



## bikerchris87 (29. August 2012)

Also ich würde sagen herumprobieren! Änder auch immer noch den Druck, moentan fahr ich mit ziemlich weicher Gabel. Irgendwann werde ich schon mal ne passende Einstellung finden


----------



## paudacorp (29. November 2012)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> hi Leute,
> 
> hätte wer vielleicht Interesse an einem 3 Monate alten Alva 180 Air in M?
> 
> ...


is da alva noch zu haben? und wie viel würdest du dafür wollen? hätte interesse.


----------



## Daniel12 (1. Dezember 2012)

paudacorp schrieb:


> is da alva noch zu haben? und wie viel würdest du dafür wollen? hätte interesse.



nee sorry, hat sich vor drei Monaten erledigt 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZerOR3H (25. August 2013)

Servus an die Bionicon Gemeinde, 

hab nun auch ein ALVA 180 Air zugelegt.
Ok, fahr es nun schon einen Monat, bin aber noch nicht zum Post gekommen. Immer wenn ich Zeit hatte, rauf aufs bike. 

Der grüne Hobel  im Anhang.

Bin super zufrieden mit dem ALVA, Fahrgefühl erste Sahne.
Wobei ich doch sagen muss, dass ich mich noch einfahren muss,
da es mit dem Bike eine richtige Horizont Erweiterung (im "ist möglich" Sinne) gibt.

Mit der Geo Verstellung geht es, stell halt vor einem Anstieg die Gabel runter und drück dann den Bionicon Buzzer,
bis das "Kartoffel-Sack hinterherziehen" Gefühl weg ist. Aber ab dann läufts.

Berg runter bügelt alles weg, nur halt der "Pop" beim Hopsen fehlt.
Aber Bionicon kann zu recht Stolz auf seine Produkte sein.
Zudem der Service, das Sahnehäuptchen. 

Also rund um zufrieden und freue mich Teil der Bionicon Gemeinde zu sein.

Auf dass man sich mal bei einer Bionicon Ausfahrt oder im Gelände trifft.


----------



## aufgehts (25. August 2013)

ist das ne optische täuschung, dass der hinterbau
ein anderes grün hat als der rest ????

aus den vogesen.....
http://www.bruchpilot.eu/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/DSC01349.jpg

könnte bitte jemand das bild direkt hochladen, danke


----------



## damage0099 (26. August 2013)

ZerOR3H schrieb:


> ...Auf dass man sich mal bei einer Bionicon Ausfahrt oder im Gelände trifft.



In Kürze ist ein "inoffizielles" Bionicon-Treffen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=614715&page=6

Post 137 / 14.-15. September


----------



## sPiediNet (26. August 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> In Kürze ist ein "inoffizielles" Bionicon-Treffen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=614715&page=6
> 
> Post 137 / 14.-15. September



....und bis dahin bleibt Ihr alle gefälligst gesund und brecht euch keine Knochen mehr und ich versuche bis dahin meine 2,5 Kg Ferien Erinnerung wieder ab zu tranieren


----------



## ZerOR3H (26. August 2013)

Servus,
 @damage0099
danke für die Info über das Klassentreffen.
Dachte immer ich wäre zu spät zur Anmeldung.

Klar komm ich mit, wenn ihr mich dabei haben wollt. Nicht das es dann wie in deiner Signatur ist.

Ich meld mich mal in den Thread ob ich noch mit kann. Wäre super.

Dann können wir auch unseren Farbton vergleichen. (@aufgehts)
Weis nicht ob da was anders ist, kenn nur meines.
Coole Action btw.

Hmm mit dem "nicht verletzen" wird schwierig, wenn das Wetter gut ist, kann ich einfach nicht anders als raus.
Am Sa hatte es mich schon geschmissen, bin mit dem Pedal beim Hopser hängen geblieben. Da lag man erst mal eine Minute.


----------



## staubfresser (27. August 2013)

ZerOR3H schrieb:


> Servus,
> @damage0099
> Klar komm ich mit, wenn ihr mich dabei haben wollt. Nicht das es dann wie in deiner Signatur ist.
> 
> ...



Also den Besenwagen mach eh wieder ich... mein Nick kommt auch nicht von ungefähr 

Und wegen der Farbe: die Farbe des Hinterbaus wird noch ein kleines Stück auf dem Hauptrahmen weitergeführt, bevor ein hellere Ton kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZerOR3H (27. August 2013)

Ok, leiste dir Gesellschaft.

Hauptsache wir kommen zusammen entspannt am Gipfel an.
Die letzten oben sind die ersten auf er Abfahrt, Single Trial hat keine Überhol Möglichkeit.


----------



## Bodo83 (5. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen, bin am überlegen mir ein alva 180 air zu holen, bin mir aber noch über die Rahmengröße unschlüssig (also M oder L). Ich bin 181 cm groß (Schrittlänge 87 cm) und liege damit genau zwischen den beiden Größen. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen wie groß ihr seid und welche Rahmengröße ihr habt? Das könnte mir bei meiner Entscheidung evtl. helfen. Ich werde aber trotzdem versuchen beide Größen vor dem Kauf probe zu fahren. Besten Dank im Voraus für eure Rückmeldung.

Grüße
Bodo


----------



## damage0099 (5. November 2013)

Im Nachbarfred wurde für deine Maße ein L empfohlen:

Guckst du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11067203&postcount=7

Zitat Sacki:

"Nimm guten Gewissens ein L. Ich selbst bin ca. 185 und fahre ein L. Schrittlänge 88cm. Unsere L Rahmen sind mit 590er Oberrohr auch nicht extrem lang. Die kurze FR Brücke beim 180er macht den Platz im Wiegetritt auch noch etwas kürzer als beim 160er, welches die gleiche Oberrohrlänge hat. Die FR Brücke hat weniger Offset und somit auch einen kürzeren vorbei als das 160er. Mit 181 kannst du schon guten Gewissens ein L fahren. Mir ist M jedenfalls zu kurz. "


----------



## Bodo83 (5. November 2013)

das habe ich schon gelesen, wollte nur noch ein paar meinungen mehr hören...

aber danke für den hinweis ;-)


----------



## Daniel12 (5. November 2013)

hm, ich hatte meins bei 1,80m in M und fand es perfekt, nix zu kurzâ¦

denke es kommt auch drauf an ob man eher sportlich oder handlich fahren mÃ¶chte.


----------



## aufgehts (5. November 2013)

http://bionicon.com/cloud_content/Bikes/Alva_180_Air/DE_ALVA180_Größentabelle2013_181112_ssc.pdf

die tabelle sagt ebenfalls genau in der mitte.....

  175cm  SL 80cm  Gr M   passt für mich.


----------



## slash-sash (5. November 2013)

Laut Clemens gibt es doch eh keine M mehr; meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben. Oder irre ich da 
VOn dem her hat sich die Frage erübrigt.


----------



## damage0099 (6. November 2013)

Ja, das schrieb er irgendwo.
Vllt. gibt es Rückläufer / Nachschub ...


----------



## 321Stefan (22. Dezember 2013)

So, in unserem Fuhrpark ist jetzt auch ein Alva 180 air in L.

Bin seit 2 Tagen am testen, GEILES BIKE.

Gabel ist kein Vergleich zur alten, spricht wirklich super an. Dämpfung auch wirklich gut einstellbar.
Großes Kompliment an Bionicon.

Dämpfer ist auch sehr gut, hab allerdings noch nicht ganz die richtige Einstellung gefunden. Er rauscht mir noch ein bischen schnell durch den Federweg. 
Er spricht sehr feinfühlig an, der Hinterbau ist nicht überdämpft. Wirklich aktiver Hinterbau.
Das Bike fühlt sich wirklich steif an, keine Verwindungen feststellbar.

Hab eine Reverb verbaut, durch keinen Versatz der Sattelstütze sehr gute Sitzposition. Ich brauch fast die Geometrieverstellung nicht an steilen Rampen, das Vorderrad steigt auch so nicht. War bis jetzt immer ein bischen ein Problem bei den älteren Bionicons, das man ohne Absenkung gerne ein steigendes Vorderrad hatte.

Ein sehr gelungenes Bike.

Danke für den wirklich sauberen Aufbau, und den super Preis.
Ein wirklich gutes Bike zu einem sehr guten Preis-Leistungsverhältniss.

Danke und schöne Weihnachten
Stefan


----------



## BennG (26. Dezember 2013)

Hey zusammen,

ich Verkaufe leider mein ALVA 180, falls jemand Interesse hat:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/296155-bionicon-customized-bionicon-alva-180-air

Gruß Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (26. Dezember 2013)

HALLO BEN;

fahre selbst ein alva 180 air und bin bisher wirklich zufrieden.
was ist denn dein grund es zu verkaufen ?


----------



## BennG (26. Dezember 2013)

Cooles Bike keine Frage! Für meinen Einsatzbereich reicht aber ein 160ger völlig aus. Den Luxus zwei Touren Bikes zu haben kann ich mir leider nicht leisten...


----------



## slash-sash (3. Januar 2014)

Auch ich verkaufe mein Alva 180 Coil. Und zwar in der bei Bionicon ausverkauften Größe M und der neuen Dämpfungseinheit.
Sobald ich Bilder gemacht habe, geht es in den Bikemarkt. Ich wollte es hier nur schon mal ankündigen.


----------



## Hajo310 (20. März 2014)

Mein Fuhrpark wurde um ein gebrauchtes Alva 180 air erweitert.

Leider verliert das Bionicon-System ständig Druck, insbesondere im Uphillmodus.

Die Anschlüsse der Leitungen habe ich bereits nachgezogen.

Hat hier eventuell jemand eine Idee dazu?


----------



## damage0099 (20. März 2014)

Hab ich schonmal geschrieben:
Entweder mit Spüliwasser alle Anschlüsse benetzen oder ein Leckspray vom Baumarkt für ein paar Euros nehmen.
Damit siehst du sofort, wo das Problem ist.
"Nur" nachziehen kann helfen, muß aber nicht.....Weiß ich aus Erfahrung


----------



## Hajo310 (20. März 2014)

Danke für die Info!

Mit Spüli war ich schon auf der Suche und habe zumindest einen undichten Anschluss ausfindig machen können.

Leider wurde damit das Problem aber noch nicht behoben.


----------



## TheBlues (20. März 2014)

Hajo310 schrieb:


> Mit Spüli war ich schon auf der Suche und habe zumindest einen undichten Anschluss ausfindig machen können.


mit spüli bin ich bei mir auch nicht fündig geworden.
hab mir dann das hier zugelegt, da war das Thema dann innerhalb von 3 Minuten erledigt


----------



## Hajo310 (20. März 2014)

Wow...danke für die Info!


----------



## Absteiger (20. März 2014)

Wenn's insbesondere im Uphillmodus ist, könnte evtl. auch der Adapter undicht sein. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle direkt am Tegernsee anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resibiker (20. März 2014)

Versuchs mal mit der BIONICON Fehleranalyse 
http://bionicon.com/cloud_content/about_bionicon/download/Service_2011-08-18_Fehleranalyse.pdf 
hat mir nach dem umbau von G2 auf G2s geholfen(adabter fuhr ganz aus über nacht)


----------



## Hajo310 (20. März 2014)

Ich glaube, dass ich die Fehler schon gefunden habe. Mehrere Anschlüsse waren noch durchlässig. Und tatsächlich konnte man dies nur mit Hilfe eines Leck- Sprays ausfindig machen.


----------



## Hajo310 (21. März 2014)

Soooo.....

Leider hat das System bis eben ständig Luft verloren und das trotz mehrmaliger gründlicher Suche mit dem Leck-Spray.

Da ich alle Anschlüsse so gut es ging mehrfach leicht nachgezogen hatte und diese zumindest optisch auch dicht waren, habe ich nun den Adapter getauscht.

Ich bin nun gespannt, ob der Systemdruck über Nacht auch in Uphill- Stellung gehalten wird?

Bei dem Zerlegen viel mir diese eine Unterlegscheibe entgegen, ohne dass ich sie nun zuordnen kann, da sie nicht passend zu den Innensechskantschrauben ist. Weiterhin viel mir irgendwoher diese Buchse entgegen, auch diese lässt sich nicht wieder verbauen.

Da ich nicht ausschließen kann, dass das System schon einmal zerlegt und nicht richtig wieder zusammengesetzt worden ist, nun meine Frage:




Hat jemand möglicherweise eine Idee dazu?


----------



## damage0099 (22. März 2014)

Die Buchse ist ein Bushing:
Gehört in das "Loch" des Adapters, wo die "Achse" durchgeht und mit dem Rahmen oben verschraubt wird.
Das Unterlegscheibchen gehört seitlich zw. den Adapter und den Rahmen um axiales Spiel zu minimieren / auszugleichen.
Wenn du den Adapter ohne diese Scheibe(n) montierst, kann sein, daß du ihn seitlich auf der Achse hin- und herschieben kannst.
Ausmachen tut das nichts, aber ich mags eher mit weniger Spiel.
Das Bushing sollte eigentlich nicht aus der Bohrung fallen.
Bei der Montage "preßt" man das eher ein....


----------



## Hajo310 (22. März 2014)

Oha!

Na das werde ich doch gleich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Hajo310 (22. März 2014)

So,

das Ding ist drin.

Wozu dient es genau?

Jedenfalls ist es schwer in die "Bohrung" zu bekommen.

Später wird es dann die erste ausgedehnte Probefahrt geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (22. März 2014)

Es ist ja quasi ein Gleitlager.
Die Buchse ist das Verschleißteil.
Wäre die nicht, würde die Passung des Adapters verschleißen...was natürlich schlecht wäre.
Somit ist dieses Teil das Verschleißteil.
Wenn es mal knarzt oder Spiel hat, bei Bionicon eine Buchse mit Bolzen bestellen und gut.
Ist eine gängige und gute Sache....
Gut, wenn es schwer reinging 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Hajo310 (22. März 2014)

Hm...

Die Buchse ließ sich nur mit zwei Kombizangen zusammen drücken und dann ins Gewinde schieben.

Sie sitzt nun zwischen den beiden Schraubenenden.

Ob sie in der Stellung tatsächlich etwas ausrichten kann?


----------



## damage0099 (22. März 2014)

Jetzt machst du mich aber stutzig....
Ist das im Adapter ein Gewinde?
Hab ihn schon ne Weile nicht mehr demontiert gehabt.
Falls ja, gehört die da nicht rein.
Unten im Dämpferauge ist's klar. Dachte grade, oben wäre es gleich.

Bau es lieber nochmals aus. Kannst n Bild einstellen?
Oder ich guck mir nachher mal mein Adapter an...


----------



## Sackmann (22. März 2014)

Hi Hajo,

Also:
Entgegenfallen kann dir diese "Buchse" nicht, ansosnten wäre etwas richtig faul. Wenn sie dir allerdings wirklich entgegengefallen ist, dann wäre sie auch ohne Werkzeug wieder einbaubar. Dort, wo sie hingehört ist kein Gewinde : 

 
Das macht m ich auch stutzig. Ich wüsste gar nicht, wo da ein Gewinde ist, in das man das Ding da reinwürgen könnte. 
Das Teil, was da in diese Hülse dann reingehört (ein goldenfarbiger Bolzen), darf ebenfalls kein Spiel haben, sonst sollte man dieses Dämpferbushing austauschen.

Ruf mich doch einfach mal kurz an. Telefonnummer per PN haste bekommen.

Gruß
Sacki


----------



## bolg (22. März 2014)

Hilfe, wo sind die 180er Alvas von der Bionicon-Homepage hin verschwunden???


----------



## sPiediNet (22. März 2014)

bolg schrieb:


> Hilfe, wo sind die 180er Alvas von der Bionicon-Homepage hin verschwunden???


Seasonblowout....


----------



## slash-sash (22. März 2014)

Waren ja auch lange genug da


----------



## bolg (22. März 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Waren ja auch lange genug da



Ja, war trotzdem einen Kick zu langsam.


----------



## Hajo310 (2. April 2014)

@Sackmann 

Bevor ich es vergesse.

Vielen Dank nochmal für den Rückrufes bezüglich meines "Buchsenproblems" an dem *Samstagabend*!

1+


----------



## Votec Tox (12. April 2014)

Die Überschrift paßt zwar noch nicht so ganz, könnte aber heißen:
"Habs getan, ein Alva 180 Air *probegefahren*!"
Eigentlich der totale Wahnsinn, da fährt man insges. knapp 600 km, um ein MtB Probe zu fahren - völlig durchgeknallt 
Da ich ja als Ergänzung zu meinem "heißgeliebten" aber etwas übergewichtigen Ironwood ein Allroundfulli suche, dachte ich ans Alva 160 und verabredete mit Sacki einen Besuch bei Bionicon, um dort ein Alva 160, ein 180er und eventuell noch ein Reed zu testen.
Ein Alva 160 gabs leider nicht in S sondern nur in M, sodaß ich ein 180er Air geliehen bekam, das Sacki auf meine Bedürfnisse perfekt einstellte. Nebenbei checkte er noch die Feder meiner Special Agent Gabel vom IW und erklärte uns eine Trailtour für die Testfahrt.

Los gings:






Natürlich erst einmal bergauf, ich war überrascht wie gut das 180er klettert, die Gabelabsenkung/Geometrieverstellung, welche ich früher bei meinem ersten Bionicon, dem Supershuttle und nun bei meinem Ironwood oft nutze, habe ich fast vergessen und erst bei - für mich  - wirklich steile Rampen genutzt, da war so ein Steinfeld, allerdings bin ich nur halb hoch gekommne, was nicht am Alva sondern an mir lag...

Endlich oben und der Spaß kann beginnen:





Zwischendrin mal etwas entspannt dahin"plätschern":





Und wieder schöne Trails als Testrevier gehabt:





Wieder in der Firma hat Sacki noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten eingestellt und er und sein Kumpel nahmen mich auf ihre FA-Runde mit.
Also nochmals bergauf, um dann dann einen schnellen und teils matschigen Trail runter zu sausen.
Sacki im Höllentempo auf seinem Hardtail bergab, sein Kumpel kaum langsamer und er ist zuvor jede noch so steile Rampe mit dem Alva hochgefahren 

Mein Fazit:
Man muß dazu sagen, daß ich schon viel Hardtail gefahren bin, mein erstes Fulli aber das Supershuttle war, dann kam das Ironwood, somit ist mein Urteil natürlich nicht unbedingt neutral sondern meine aus einer Ecke kommende Meinung 
Beim Losfahren dachte ich noch, eigentlich Blödsinn ein 180er zu testen, ist bestimmt zu nah am IW, das ja 200mm hat, das ich nicht ersetzen möchte sondern ergänzen.
Weit gefehlt, vorab sei gesagt, es sind zwei wirklich völlig unterscheidliche Bikes. Hätte sie näher aneinander vermutet.
Wenn man sich meist mit 18,1 kg den Berg hochquält, kommen einem die 14,7 kg des Alvas als cc-Rennfeile vor 
Seit langem hat mir das hochstrampeln richtig Spaß gemacht, die Geometrie paßte für mich perfekt.
Spaßenshalber trug ich es gefühlte 100 Stufen so einer Büßertreppe hoch, auch das war o.k.
Den geringeren Lenkeinschlag des Alvas zum SuperS und IW spürte ich deutlich aber vermißt habe ich ihn nur beim Balancieren und Rümblödeln auf dem Parkplatz, da schlug ich oft mit dem Gabelholmpolster gegen den Rahmen, auf den Trails, welche wir fuhren reichte es immer aus.

Nun bergab, erst dachte ich, das ist ein Hardtail  aber nachdem ich ordentlich Luft aus den Reifen ließ wurde es zum Fulli.
Wenn man so von der Flummisänfte Ironwood kommt, scheint das 180er Alva im Kopf nur 160mm zu haben, aber das liegt natürlich nur an mir.
Beim IW ist es so, entweder läßt man es bergab fahren und liest nebenher ein Buch  
oder man spielt ständig rum und surft eher im Slalom um den Trail.
Das Alva will bergab aktiv gefahren werden, so war mein Eindruck nach diesem Tag.
Es ist nicht so verspielt wie ein SuperS (das ja einen viel kürzeren Rahmen hat - Alva S entspricht eher SuperS oder IW in M), nicht so "Es kann kommen was will" wie ein Ironwood aber ein Rad, das alles gut kann, bei dem ich sofort Lust auf einen AlpenX bekam oder im Kopf die Ideen zu Touren lospurzelten. Ein Bike mit dem man losziehen möchte, um Abenteuer zu erleben.

Mir ist natürlich klar, daß 120 oder 140mm Federweg eigentlich fast immer ausreichen!
Aber ich vergleiche für mich zwei langhubige Spaßbikes, ob sinnvoll oder nicht sei dahingestellt, mir machen sie Freude.

Ich war Gestern Abend am Tegernsee so euphorisch, daß ich das Testbike sofort gekauft hätte, das wollten sie aber nicht rausrücken,
nun - wieder daheim - "schaun mer mal" wie man so daherquatscht.
Falls ich eins bestellen sollte, werde ich Bilder posten 

Es war ein wirklich schöner Tag bei Bionicon, echt klasse wie sich die Jungs um Einen kümmern,
aber ist ja auch schön wenn die Kunden "um die halbe Welt" zu Euch reisen weil sie Eure Räder gut finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (14. April 2014)

Leider hatten wir uns am Freitag am Tegernsee verpasst, das Alva 180 steht dir wirklich gut und hast dich mit ihm bereits gut an gefreundet.. wie man auf den Bilder sieht Mein Supershuttle ist jetzt ein SuperSG2S und konnte es am Samstag Nachmittag bereits auf einer Tour testen. Leider hatte ich "nicht wie du" mein Kamera Team dabei aber das Bike fährt sich deutlich ruhiger vorallem Wurzelpassagen werden schön weggebügelt und der Magura Dämpfer nützt den Federweg deutlich besser aus obwohl ich den mit mehr Druck fahre. Ob sich die investition noch gelohnt hat? ...Das Supershuttle ist wie das IW eine eigene Liga und ich werde es so lange der Rahmen hält auch fahren. 

gib 's zu, du hast es bereits bestellt ..das 180er


----------



## Votec Tox (14. April 2014)

Wirklich schade, daß wir uns verpaßt haben! Leider mußte ich zurück, da mich am Sonntag ein langer Arbeitstag erwartet hat.
Und Du hast nun ein G2S SuperS  Wow, das muß Spaß machen! 
(Das Alva habe ich noch nicht bestellt.)


----------



## Promontorium (18. April 2014)

@Votec Tox: Schön geschrieben! Summa summarum waren das auch meine Eindrücke, besonders das gute Bergauffahrverhalten unabgesenkt i.V. zum SS. Auch daß der Lenkeinschlag etwas weniger ist, fiel mir auf, tat aber ebenfalls der Begeisterung keinen Abbruch.


----------



## Votec Tox (7. Mai 2014)

Wofür die wohl sind... so bäumchengrün...




Beide 





Sonst bleibt es erst einmal ganz original.
Ich freue mich schon auf Ende Mai...

Aber Gestern Abend war ich mit meinem Ironwood  auf dem Hausberg, ach war das wieder schee 
Ob sie sich wohl vertragen, das IW und das Alva


----------



## damage0099 (7. Mai 2014)

Schön  , aber viel zu sauber  
Wird sich wohl bald ändern....


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. Mai 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Es war ein wirklich schöner Tag bei Bionicon, echt klasse wie sich die Jungs um Einen kümmern, ...


Kein Wunder, dass Sacki gestern telefonisch nicht aufzutreiben war.


----------



## sPiediNet (7. Mai 2014)

Gratuliere ...und bist Chris treu geblieben
einen Erfahrungswert mit dem ALVA 180 kann ich dir schon mal mitgeben ..ich reiss mir ständig die Bike Hosen am Hinterrad auf! Ist mir mit dem SuperS nie passiert ...schon zwei BC Hosen durchgeschäuert. Der Begriff "im Bike sitzen" ist also merklich spürbar


----------



## damage0099 (7. Mai 2014)

Solltest vllt. mal nen Gürtel anziehen


----------



## sPiediNet (7. Mai 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Solltest vllt. mal nen Gürtel anziehen


ja, ja.... die Hose sitzt wie einem Hirsch das Fell ..es muss am brachialen Feedback des Hinterbau liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (7. Mai 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass Sacki gestern telefonisch nicht aufzutreiben war.


Nöö, bin ganz unschuldig 
War Mitte April bei Bionicon am Tegernsee, Gestern kam nur Chris 



sPiediNet schrieb:


> ...und bist Chris treu geblieben
> einen Erfahrungswert mit dem ALVA 180 kann ich dir schon mal mitgeben ..ich reiss mir ständig die Bike Hosen am Hinterrad auf!...


Du sollst doch nicht auf dem schwarzen Runden sitzen  
Das Problem hatte ich weder beim SuperS noch beim IW, dort scheuert eher der HReifen nach Hüpfern mal am Sitzrohr, je nach Dämpfereinstellung.
Oder liest Du gerade das Fahrtechnikbuch von Brian Lopes, der ständig von der "tiefen Angriffsposition" spricht.
Das paßt dann ja wieder zu diesem scheusslichen Modewort "aggressives Trailbiken" ...
Zurück zu Deiner Hose   passiert das bergab, wenn Du weit nach hinten gehst?


----------



## bonzoo (7. Mai 2014)

Was für Felgen kombinierst du mit den Chris King Naben?


----------



## sPiediNet (8. Mai 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ja vermutlich liegt es an der "tiefen Angriffsposition" beim "aggressive Trailbiken" ...
> passiert es bergab, wenn ich weit nach hinten gehe


...um deine Worte zu verwenden 
..So quasi zwischen "full extension und "full compression"


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Mai 2014)

@bonzoo:
Habe die CK-Naben mit den Laufrädern bekommen, möchte aber im Winter umspeichen auf folgende Felge:
Ryde Trace Enduro (33mm, innen 29mm) mit Sapim CX-Ray Speichen, dann kommt der Laufradsatz auf 1686 gr., so spare ich ca. 0,5 kg ein.
Momentan sind 36mm breite DH-Felgen (Mavic EX 729) drauf, für mein Gewicht zu überpowert, aber ich fahre erst einmal damit, wiegen sie doch auch nur 20 gr mehr als die von Bionicon am Alva ausgelieferte Felge.
Den Originallaufradsatz hebe ich für einen Wiederverkauf des Alva auf.


----------



## Promontorium (8. Mai 2014)

Mal sehen, was drauf sein wird. Lt. Ausstattungsliste sollen es ja die ALEX Supra DH sein, auf'm Testrad waren's andere!?!


----------



## Sackmann (8. Mai 2014)

Felgen sind DT Swiss 533d. Wo hast du die Info mit den Supra *B*H her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (8. Mai 2014)

Stimmt, hab' nochmal nachgeschaut. BH heißen die, und stehen tut's so hier: http://bionicon.com/cloud_content/Bikes/Alva_180_Air/EN_ALVA180air_specifications2013_121113_ssc.pdf


----------



## Promontorium (8. Mai 2014)

Übrigens: Glückwunsch zum tollen Review!!!


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Mai 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Alex Supra BH heißen die, und stehen tut's so hier: http://bionicon.com/cloud_content/Bikes/Alva_180_Air/EN_ALVA180air_specifications2013_121113_ssc.pdf


Genau da habe ich es auch gelesen!


----------



## sPiediNet (15. Mai 2014)

ich nehme jetzt dieses Thema ...weil ich's ja auch getan habe. ...ich habe eine Identitätskrise.. ja ist so. Bin am Wochenende auf eine Enduro Tour angemeldet ..kenne die Truppe aber noch nicht. Was fährt man auf einer Enduro Tour ..bin ich auch ein Enduro Fahrer? Kann ich das? Irgend wie finde ich die Definition komisch ..ich bin doch einfach Mountainbiker ..
fühle mich etwas überfordert.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (15. Mai 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> ..bin ich auch ein Enduro Fahrer? Kann ich das? Irgend wie finde ich die Definition komisch ..ich bin doch einfach Mountainbiker ..


Orientiere dich einfach an einem Chamäleon. Dann stimmt zumindest das Outfit.


----------



## sPiediNet (15. Mai 2014)

ob es auch hilft, wenn du zu Vitali Klitschko in den Ring steigen musst...?


----------



## slash-sash (16. Mai 2014)

Musst du ja nicht 
Auch zu deiner Enduro-Tour bist du nicht genötigt worden. Musst du also auch nicht. Kannst ja noch nein sagen. 
Oder aber einfach mitfahren und Spaß haben. Ist doch schei... egal wie die anderen fahren. Was interessiert es denn, ob du als letzter oben oder unten ankommst. Mountainbiken ist zum Spaß haben da. Also.. !
John Wayne wäre übrigens auch nicht mit einem Messer zur Schießerei gekommen! Also lass die Eierfeile zu Hause und nimm das Mountainbike (Alva 180) mit. Du willst Spaß haben


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Mai 2014)

Eine Endurotour? Vielleicht nimmst Du besser eine KTM 
Immer diese zweckentfremdeten Modewoerter...
Du bist doch ein starker Bergauffahrer, da könntest Du doch genauso Dein SuperS nehmen, zumal Deine beiden Bionicon MtBs so beneidenswert leicht sind 
Viel Spass, geniesse es, lass Dich nicht zu Stürzen verleiten und berichte mal!


----------



## sPiediNet (16. Mai 2014)

Danke für all die motivierenden Worte.... bevor mir jetzt Oldi-Paul noch die wahrscheinlichkeit was zu brechen mathematisch untermauert, nehme ich am Sonntag vielleicht doch lieber die Cappucino-Tour


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Mai 2014)

sPiediNet schrieb:


> Danke für all die motivierenden Worte.... bevor mir jetzt Oldi-Paul noch die wahrscheinlichkeit was zu brechen mathematisch untermauert, nehme ich am Sonntag vielleicht doch lieber die Cappucino-Tour


Faule Ausrede!
GPunkt hat doch die ganze Wahrscheinlichkeit schon aufgebraucht. 
Geh, schwing dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (19. Mai 2014)

Die Enduro Tour,
hmm.., leider musste ich mich wieder von der Gruppe lösen, leider habe ich nicht zu der Truppe gepasst. Das technische Level war zu unausgewogen, ging gar nicht. Ich wollte mir von diesen vollidioten den Tag nicht versauen lassen ...da gibt es tatsächlich so deppen, die eine Enduro Tour buchen und nicht annähernd S minus unternull meistern können. Habe mein Geld vom Guide zurück bekommen und bin mit einer schönen S4 Trail Empfehlung auf eigene Faust los. Übrigens sehr zu empfehlen, wer mal in der Meraner Gegend (Südtirol) ist, sollte die Abfahrt vom Vigiljoch Richtung schwarze Lake den Weg (Trail) Nr. 29 runter Richtung Partschins nehmen. 
Fazit: Niemals mehr einer Truppe anschliessen die man nicht kennt! Ich hatte nur einen Tag Zeit zum Biken und wollte mir die Trail sucherei ersparen ...darum die Idee mit dem Guide.


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Mai 2014)

Gestern gings ganz früh an den Tegernsee!
Sacki war so freundlich und kam extra um 10 Uhr in die Firma, um mir mein neues Alva 180 zu übergeben bzw. noch ein paar Sachen anzubauen, welche ich dabei hatte: 







Er stellte das Fahrewerk ein und schaut mal, wer da im Hintergrund rechts steht und sich fürs Treffen im Juli angemeldet hat und ein paar bunte Räder mitbringen wird   Sacki hat fürs Treffen leider keine Zeit, da er nach Asien muß.






Und die ersten Meter im Hof:






Dann gings aber los, erst am Tegernsee entlang:






Dann ein kleiner Test die Treppe hinunter und sie viel zu schnell mit blockiertem HR runter gesaust 
Was war passiert? Nochmals gefahren, wieder das Gleiche...Überleg, überleg...
Ah! Die Bremsen waren noch vertauscht... ich fahre wie am Motorrad die VR-Bremse rechts 






Dann gings bergauf:






Und bergauf:






"Guck mal eine Bikerin"
"Einen ganz roten Grind hat se!"
"Bionicon statt Kondition!" 




Oder waren das doch die Steinböcke aus Graubünden... 


Die Belohnung:






Dann endlich bergab:






Einen wurzeligen Trail mit vielen Spitzkehren:






Wie ging das nochmals, was hatte Damage auf der Schwäb. Alb erklärt 






Und wieder unten am See:






Schön wars, ein dickes Dankeschön an Bionicon:


----------



## sPiediNet (25. Mai 2014)

Ähh.... HR versetzen, VR anheben und über die Wurzel? Damage soll es in Aaaaalen nochmals erklären. Zu ehren des Tages alles in Alva grün
Viel Spass mit dem Bike ..ich hab es auch


----------



## Promontorium (1. Juni 2014)

Hab's auch getan und endlich bekommen, voilà:






Jaja, die c.guide ist falsch herum montiert. Sowas passiert (mir) im Eifer des Gefechts schon mal, wird aber geändert, so ich das Teil noch mal aufbekomme!?

Besonders angenehm war das längere Gespräch mit Renä, der sich sehr viel Zeit genommen  und mir ausführlich Rede und Antwort gestanden hat unter teilweisem Verzicht auf seine Mittagspause. Hoffe, Du hast noch was vom Schaschlick bekommen, falls Du hier mitliest!
In jedem Fall Danke dafür!


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Juni 2014)

Meine erste richtige Probefahrt in den Alpen gabs Vorgestern in Klosters.
Der Bodenseehitze entfliehen, um dann in Klosters bei über 30 Grad zu sein, naja, wenigstens ein paar Grad weniger und etwas Wind 

Also auf zur Madrisa:




Es war so schön still, daß ich beim Hochradeln, äh schwitzen plötzlich Stimmen hörte 
Aber um mich rum war doch Niemand... bis ich den Tandemparaglider über mir entdeckte 

Oben angekommen:






Konnte es endlich losgehen:




Selbstauslöser"äktschnbild" 

Man muß schon genu hinsehen, um beim Fahren über die Skipisten den Trail wiederzufinden...






Zumal die Wandertrails ohnehin recht schmal sind:






Ich mußte auch viel schieben oder tragen:






Staubtrockene Trails wie am Mittelmeer:






Dann nach einer kl. Pause gings weiter in den Wald hinein, Suchbild mit Alva:






Und wieder endlose, schmale Trails, nix für Vmax-Junkies...






Den größten Teil dieser Tour hatte ich letztes Jahr mit dem Ironwood gemacht, nun konnte ich Dank 3,5 kg weniger am Alva die Runde weiter ausdehnen und neue Wandertrails erkunden.
Ganz klar, macht das Hochfahren, Schieben und Tragen mit dem Alva mehr Spaß und auch Sinn.
Runter dagegen war es teilweise mit dem Alva richtig klasse aber an einigen Stellen habe ich mein Ironwood sehr vermisst.
Das liegt natürlich einerseits an meinen mangelnden Fahrkünsten, es liegt an den Reifen des Alvas - vor allen Dingen der Hinterreifen - im Gegensatz zum Conti Kaiser auf meinem IW - aber beide Bionicons fahren sich wirklich sehr unterschiedlich.
Ich gehe auf dem Alva schon viel weiter nach hinten als auf dem IW, trotzdem hatte ich ein paar Beinaheüberschläge, das größte Problem hatte ich, wenn es ein Stufe/Absatz (zw. 30 und 40 cm) runterging und gleich dannach eine Wurzel oder ein Stein kam. Da rollt das IW ganz entspannt drüber, das Alva stoppt quasi oder fährt "gefühlt" dagegen.
Da mir die Gabel zu tief wegtauchte, habe ich aber den Luftdruck erhöht, das war bestimmt kontraproduktiv dafür...
Ich freue mich schon auf die neue Zugstufe! Ab wann gibt es die im Tausch?

Dafür war es beim Zirkeln um enge Kehren eine Wucht 
Das ist dann mit dem IW nicht so einfach...

Einen anderen Lenker (mehr Kröpfung nach achtern und mehr Erhöhung) werde ich beim Alva montieren, da ich wieder so Nacken/Unterarmprobleme (Schmerzen in der Nacht) bekommen habe, das kenne ich von bestimmten Hardtails mit tiefer Front oder von meinem früheren Trialmotorrad.

Aber zudem werde ich mit den Fahrwerkseinstellungen des Alvas variieren, das wird bestimmt helfen.
So ein IW ist "blondinengerechter", da kann man nicht soviel einstellen, nur die "Weichheit des Plüschsofas",
das ist einfacher.


----------



## sPiediNet (10. Juni 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> ....aber beide Bionicons fahren sich wirklich sehr unterschiedlich.
> Ich gehe auf dem Alva schon viel weiter nach hinten als auf dem IW, trotzdem hatte ich ein paar Beinaheüberschläge, das größte Problem hatte ich, wenn es ein Stufe/Absatz (zw. 30 und 40 cm) runterging und gleich dannach eine Wurzel oder ein Stein kam. Da rollt das IW ganz entspannt drüber, das Alva stoppt quasi oder fährt "gefühlt" dagegen.
> Da mir die Gabel zu tief wegtauchte, habe ich aber den Luftdruck erhöht, das war bestimmt kontraproduktiv dafür...



Ja kann ich auch so bestätigen ...aber halt mit dem Super-S. Darum hab ich mir anfänglich auch den Hosenboden am HR aufgerissen. Und das Problem mit dem Hängen bleiben ...nicht überrollen kenne ich auch. Vorallem in langsamen technischen Passagen. Bin dann mal auf dein Setup gespannt.


----------



## bonzoo (10. Juni 2014)

Woran könnte das gefühlte "hängenbleiben" denn liegen? Lenkwinkel? Andere Position über dem Bike, bei dem mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad ist?


----------



## sPiediNet (10. Juni 2014)

Nein, es liegt nicht am Alva sondern an der Tatsache, dass das IW/Super-S einfach eine geile Geo hat und wir einfach zu verwöhnt sind mit diesen tollen Bikes. Hatte das gleiche Feeling auch beim Testen von "Fremdmarken"


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Juni 2014)

Die Lenk- und Sitzwinkel sind beim IW viel flacher, dazu kommt die 5cm höhere Front!
Das IW ist in M, das Alva in S -*ABER* der Anstand Mitte Lenker zum Lot Mitte Sattelrohr unterscheidet sich nur um genau 1 cm, den das IW länger ist, da das SuperS und das IW kürzere Oberrohre haben als das Alva - bei gleicher Rahmengröße.

Da gebe ich Spiedi vollkommen recht, mit dem Alva müßte ich schneller drüberbolzen als mit dem IW, was ja eigentlich paradox ist, wenn man die Räder so anschaut, das IW sieht doch mehr nach DH aus und mit ihm macht das langsame techn. Fahren im Abhang mehr Spaß... 
Dazu kommt, daß ich eher ein "frontlastiger" Fahrer bin, ich gehe nie so extrem weit nach hinten, bisher hat das immer gut geklappt, nun muß ich mich etwas umgewöhnen - oder wieder mehr IW fahren 

P.S.: Genau wie Spiedi gerade über mir schreibt! Und da macht sich das Bionicon System auch extrem nützlich! Von DH bis CC quasi ist das Breitband des SuperS und des IW, wenn nur das Gewicht nicht wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (23. Juni 2014)

Nun hat das Alva schon knapp 800 km und etliche Höhenmeter gemeistert.
Eine Frage habe ich jedoch an die Spezis unter Euch bzw. an Bionicon:
Leider hat sich drei Mal die Steckachse des HR lose gedreht.
Das erste Mal habe ich es früh bemerkt und gedacht, ich habe wohl die Steckachse nicht richtig fest gezogen.
Also korrekt mit Dremoschlüssel angezogen!
Das zweite Mal - beim HR Versetzen üben an der Geislinger Steige- war es weniger schön, da ist dann die Achse auf der einen Seite aus dem Hinterbau rausgerutscht, hatte es vorher nicht gemerkt...
Nun war ich verunsichert und habe die Achse wieder festgezogen und bin vorsichtig auf einem ebenen Radweg gerollt und schon nach 20 km wars um 2 Gewindegänge lose.
Nun das HR ausgebaut und Alles gecheckt, dabei festgestellt daß diese zweiteiligen Gewindebuchsen in den Ausfallenden, durch die die Steckachse geht lose sind, leider konnten wir die nur mit einer Sprengringzange fest drehen, wer hat schon so ein passendes Werkzeug.
Nun ist der Lack bis auf die Grundierung zerschrammt... 
Und ich frage mich auch, ob bei den Gewindeeinsätzen keine Schraubensicherung dran muß?
Ist es nicht nur eine Frage der Zeit bis es wieder los ist? Kann ich dem nun vertrauen?

Beide Seiten waren lose und klapperten im Hinterbau, hier sieht man die eine - noch fast unzerkratzt 
Achtung: grottiges Händiphoto:





Da wars dann wieder fest 





Nach Festdrehen der Buchsen und korrekt Dremo an der HR-Achse bin ich nun knapp 100 km gefahren und es hält, aber das Mißtrauen fährt mit... Freue mich über Antworten/Ideen.


----------



## damage0099 (23. Juni 2014)

Mein Gewindeeinsatz löste sich auch einmal, direkt als ich den Rahmen bekam.
Genau dasselbe wie bei dir.

Machte mir dann ein Werkzeug, zog es fest und seitdem hält es.

Ein portables Wzg. habe ich somit bei großen Touren immer dabei 
(Wzg: Dicke, runde Scheibe, 6mm-Innensechskant für Inbusschlüssel in der Mitte, außen Bohrungen und Stifte drin  ).


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Juni 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ...Machte mir dann ein Werkzeug, zog es fest und seitdem hält es...


Ähem, räusper... echt jetzt  
Saag maaal...   wieviel Bier  kostet so ein Werkzeug?


----------



## damage0099 (23. Juni 2014)

Ich hab glaub sogar noch eins rumliegen.....machte damals 2 Stk., wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Muß mal schauen. Ist klein, leicht, praktisch und funktioniert 
Mit einem Bierchen wechselt es den Besitzer


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Juni 2014)

Super und Danke 
Beim Biotreffen gibts dann das Bier!


----------



## sPiediNet (23. Juni 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Super und Danke
> Beim Biotreffen gibts dann das Bier!



..und von Bionicon das Lack Reparatur Set


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (23. Juni 2014)

Du weißt schon: Das Reparaturset besteht aus ner Kiste Tegernseer Bier


----------



## sPiediNet (23. Juni 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Du weißt schon: Das Reparaturset besteht aus ner Kiste Tegernseer Bier


OT..., der Hüttenwirt ist allergisch gegen fremdes Bier in seinem Kühlschrank (steht in seinen AGB´s). Tegernseer aus dem Kofferraum ..warm

Wir müssen es in Sektflaschen abfüllen ...feiern tun wir ja eh


----------



## damage0099 (23. Juni 2014)

oh, na dann muß es vernichtet werden, wenn es frisch aus der Kühlbox kommt


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Juni 2014)

Mit eigenem Sekt darf man sich besaufen aber die Cola muß man kaufen 
sehr jugendfreundlich...
Aber sehr gnädig, daß wir als Schüler des Bionicon-Klassentreffens wenigstens unsere Getränke für die An- und Abreise selbst mitbringen dürfen... wird dort dann der Kofferraum kontrolliert?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. Juni 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Das zweite Mal - beim HR Versetzen üben an der Geislinger Steige-
> ...


Das sieht aber stark nach Erics Standart-Location fürs Kehren Üben aus.


----------



## bikerchris87 (3. Juli 2014)

Das mit dem lockeren Hinterrad hatte ich auch, immer wieder fest gezogen bis es irgendwann nicht mehr locker wurde. Wie viel wiegen eure Alvas? Meins hat 15,5 kg, hätte gern etwas leichteres. Allein fahren ist iO, aber wenn ich in einer Gruppe unterwegs bin dann hab ich zum kämpfen, vor allem auf der graden mit der zweifach Kurbel, da tret ich mir nen Wolf!


----------



## damage0099 (3. Juli 2014)

Was hast denn für Reifen drauf?
Macht wesentlich mehr aus als ein Kilo am Bike....
Mein Alva hat locker 15.5, mit Baron eher 16+, mein SuperShuttle 17.......
=> mehr trainieren oder ne andere Gruppe suchen


----------



## windjunkie (3. Juli 2014)

Brauch wer noch ein 180er? Hätte noch eins in super Zustand!!! http...://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/408855-bionicon-alva-180-m Preislich verhandelbar...


----------



## bergbieber (4. Juli 2014)

Mein Alva hat auch so 15,7kg, aber mit dem Coildämpfer....


----------



## D-G-xs (10. August 2014)

Hallo,

wir haben per Zufall gerade mal das Alva 180 meines Lebensgefährten ausgemessen und festgestellt, dass es Größe MEDIUM ist aber es als LARGE (Aufkleber am Unterrohr) verkauft/ ausgezeichnet wurde. Wie kann denn das passieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (10. August 2014)

Was genau hast du denn gemessen?


----------



## D-G-xs (10. August 2014)

Wir haben die Oberrohr-und Sattelstützenlange gemessen. Sie stimmen mit den Angaben des M Rahmens überein.


----------



## bonzoo (10. August 2014)

Die Länge des Sattelrohrs sollte ja eindeutig messbar sein: Mitte Tretlager - Oberkannte Sattelrohr

Wundert mich auch! Bin auf die Antwort seitens Bionicon gespannt...


----------



## 4mate (10. August 2014)

D-G-xs schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben per Zufall gerade mal das Alva 180 meines Lebensgefährten ausgemessen und festgestellt, dass es Größe MEDIUM ist aber es als LARGE (Aufkleber am Unterrohr) verkauft/ ausgezeichnet wurde. Wie kann denn das passieren?


Wo Menschen arbeiten, können Fehler passieren...


----------



## bonzoo (10. August 2014)

Solange er ein Medium wollte, ist das alles kein Problem


----------



## D-G-xs (10. August 2014)

Ja, aber er wollte ein Alva in LARGE. 

Bei einer Körpergröße von etwa 186 cm hätte es eigentlich schon fast ein XL werden können.

Klar können Fehler passieren aber dieser ist natürlich super ärgerlich.


----------



## D-G-xs (10. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Wo Menschen arbeiten, können Fehler passieren...



...und Fehler kosten vor allem Geld!


----------



## bonzoo (10. August 2014)

Wende Dich doch am besten direkt an Bionicon. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ihr eine Lösung finden werdet.


----------



## bolg (10. August 2014)

D-G-xs schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben per Zufall gerade mal das Alva 180 meines Lebensgefährten ausgemessen und festgestellt, dass es Größe MEDIUM ist aber es als LARGE (Aufkleber am Unterrohr) verkauft/ ausgezeichnet wurde. Wie kann denn das passieren?



Wenn er mit dem M bisher zurecht gekommen ist, ist doch unabhängig von der Rahmengröße alles in Ordnung (auch wenn so ein Fehler natürlich nicht passieren sollte). Oder habt ihr ausgemessen, weil er nicht vernünftig drauf saß? Ich fahr mit 185 cm auch einen M Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-G-xs (10. August 2014)

Es wirkte schon etwas kurz. Ausgemessen haben nur deshalb, weil wir nach einem neuen Bionicon für mich suchen und dafür einen Anhalt zur Größenermittlung gesucht haben. Und dann ist man natürlich sehr überrascht, wenn man feststellt, das Größe und Größenangabe werksseitig nicht stimmen. Da es kein Neurad ist, kann naturgemäß leider auch nichts umgetauscht werden. Mal sehen, vielleicht machen wir später nochmal ein paar Bilder von dem Hybrid.


----------



## bolg (10. August 2014)

D-G-xs schrieb:


> Es wirkte schon etwas kurz. ......



Ich hab bei den L Rahmen gerne das Problem, dass mir das Oberrohr zu lang ist. Beim Reed, welches ich fahre, fällt die Geometrie ja etwas anders aus als beim Alva, aber generell seh ich den kleineren Rahmen nicht als Nachteil, wenn er eben passt. Aber vielleicht könnt ihr ja tauschen und dein Lebensgefährte bekommt was Neues! Vergiss den letzten Satz, ist ein ketzerischer Gedanke, wenn Du dich schon auf dein neues Rad gefreut hast.


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder des Alva. Sollte ich falsch gemessen oder mich einfach nur in den Daten verlesen haben,dann möge man mir das bitte mitteilen.


----------



## bonzoo (11. August 2014)

Wer viel misst, misst.... 

http://bionicon.com/cloud_content/Bikes/Alva_160/EN_ALVA160_sizes&geometry2013_121113_ssc.pdf

Schau mal ins Dokument, wie die Abmessung definiert sind und miss mal das Sattelrohr erneut.


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

Richtig, so sehe ich das auch.

Du musst "A" Top tube (Alva 180) in mm nehmen und dann auf den Zollstock schauen.


----------



## Sackmann (11. August 2014)

Also hiermit möchte ich dir mitteilen, dass du anhand der Oberrohrlänge, wie korrekt gekennzeichnet ein Größe L Alva 180 gemessen hast.
Oberrohrlänge misst man leider nicht so, wie auf den Bildern.  Deswegen hat bonzoo auch dieses gute alte Sprichwort ins Spiel gebracht. Erstmal richtig messen und dann darf man sagen, dass was falsch ist. Vorher erstmal schauen wie den "A" gemessen wird. Aber so siehst du das ja auch, wie du selbst sagst. 
Allerdings sollte die Sitzrohrlänge wirklich schwierigst falsch zu messen sein, und du sagtest, dass auch die "Sattelstützenlange" (bitte nochmal kurz erklären, was du meinst) einem M entspricht. Das würde mich doch jetzt stark verwundern. 
Kannst du die Sitzrohrlänge bitte nochmal messen? Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Sitzrohrende, bitte.
Wo habt ihr das Bike gekauft? Ist ja schon ein älteres Modell noch mit den G2 Kartuschen und sogar noch mit dem ganz alten F.I.T. Steuersatz-System. Und vor allem: Wieviel habt ihr dafür noch gezahlt?
Gruß
Sacki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (11. August 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ist ja schon ein älteres Modell noch mit den G2 Kartuschen und sogar noch mit dem ganz alten F.I.T. Steuersatz-System.


Hahahaha, dann solltest du mal mein Golden Willow 
sehen, das kennst du nur aus dem Werksmuseum


----------



## Sackmann (11. August 2014)

Ja, aber deins hat dafür wahrscheinlich die richtige Sitz- und Oberrohrlänge.


----------



## 4mate (11. August 2014)

Eigentlich nicht  Das erste Modell mit 125mm Hinterradfederweg gab es in
M & L, das S kam erst 1 Jahr später.  Weil ich es unbedingt wollte, nahm ich 
ein M mit 605mm Oberrohrlänge, kompensiert mit ungekröpfter Sattelstütze.
"Mein" Maß der Oberrohrlänge liegt bei  575 bis 585, das S hatte dann eben 
diese 575. Mein Neffe ist aber fast einen Kopf größer als ich


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Also hiermit möchte ich dir mitteilen, dass du anhand der Oberrohrlänge, wie korrekt gekennzeichnet ein Größe L Alva 180 gemessen hast.
> Oberrohrlänge misst man leider nicht so, wie auf den Bildern.  Deswegen hat bonzoo auch dieses gute alte Sprichwort ins Spiel gebracht. Erstmal richtig messen und dann darf man sagen, dass was falsch ist.
> 
> Aha, ich wusste nicht,dass man oberhalb des Rahmens in der Winkelverlängernden messen soll oder muss.
> ...


----------



## Sackmann (11. August 2014)

Naja, also das was wir angeben ist die horizontale Oberrohrlänge. Das was ihr gemessen habt gibt´s auch, ist aber eigentlich relativ nichtssagend über eine Rahmen. Verstehe nich, warum manche Rahmenhersteller das angeben. Kannst du also bitte nochmal die Sitzrohrlänge nachmessen, damit wir auch sichergehen, denn auch die sollte ja dem M entsprechen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Irgendwie ist da übrigens bei deinem Beitrag ein klein wenig was schief gegangen, denn dein eigentlicher Beitrag steht als Zitat in einem Zitat von mir. Wie bekommt man denn sowas hin? 
Aber 900 Euronen sind ja nicht soooo schlecht, sag ich mal...


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

Das mag eventuell nichtssagen über einen Rahmen sein aber für den Konsumenten ist einfach nachzuvollziehen und vor allem nachzumessen.

Es ist ja schon merkwürdig, dass die Oberrohrlänge ziemlich genau 560mm beträgt und somit den Angaben des MEDIUM Rahmens entspricht.

Die Sattelrohrlänge beträgt, insofern ich mich nicht vermessen habe, 480mm.

Wenn wir 15cm oberhalb des Steuerrohres und etwa 25-30cm oberhalb an der Sattelrohres messen, dann bleibt es übrigens bei knapp 56cm.

Wo genau oberhalb müssen wir denn messen, um auf den angegebenen Wert zu kommen?


----------



## 4mate (11. August 2014)




----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

900 Euro war ein sehr guter Kurs, denke ich.

Und zum "bergab crossen" reicht es voll und ganz, es ist halt für Touren nur etwas kurz und der Sattel muss extrem weit raus, da das Tretlager so enorm hoch liegt.


----------



## bonzoo (11. August 2014)

Sitzrohrlänge stimmt doch mit L überein. Sattelauszug hat nix mit der Tretlagerhöhe zu tun, sondern hängt nur von der Sitzrohrlänge UND dem Körperbau ab


----------



## 4mate (11. August 2014)

Ergo hat der Mann wahnsinnig lange Beine im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

Also bei 186cm Körpergröße (+- 1cm) muss der Sattel fast bis zum Anschlag raus.


----------



## slowbeat (11. August 2014)

Das Oberrohr eines Alva 180 in Größe M so gemessen wie auf den Fotos ist 530mm lang.

Einfach mal von Mitte Steuersatzkappe waagerecht zur Sattelstützenmitte messen, dann hast Du genau das Maß, das in der Tabelle steht.


----------



## bonzoo (11. August 2014)

Hmm, kann man nix machen... oder Vecnum Moveloc fahren


----------



## 4mate (11. August 2014)

Beininnenlänge (aka Schritthöhe messen) dann kanpp über 90cm?


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Sitzrohrlänge stimmt doch mit L überein. Sattelauszug hat nix mit der Tretlagerhöhe zu tun, sondern hängt nur von der Sitzrohrlänge UND dem Körperbau ab



Das Wohlgefallen des Fahrers hängt aber von der Tretlagerhöhe ab und jeh größer du bist, jeh weiter muss der Sattel raus.

Ich glaube, dass die Sattelstütze noch etwa acht zentimeter im Rahmen steckt, wenn es auf die Körpergröße eingestellt wird.


----------



## 4mate (11. August 2014)

D-G-xs schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass die Sattelstütze noch etwa *acht zentimeter im Rahmen steckt*, wenn es auf die Körpergröße eingestellt wird.


  

Mindestes Minimum sind 10cm, besser immer noch über die Anschlußstelle des OR hinaus ist optimal


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

Das ist aber eigentlich auch egal, da es fast ausschließlich zum Abwärtsfahren/ -rollen angeschafft wurde!


----------



## bonzoo (11. August 2014)

D-G-xs schrieb:


> Das Wohlgefallen des Fahrers hängt aber von der Tretlagerhöhe ab und jeh größer du bist, jeh weiter muss der Sattel raus.



Habt ihr das Rad ohne Testfahrt gekauft? Hört sich für mich fast danach an. Welche Sattelstütze habt ihr drin? In der Regel ist die Mindesteinstecktiefe markiert und sollte sicher auch eingehalten werden.


----------



## slowbeat (11. August 2014)

Mit Kojaks?
Ist das Dein Ernst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Mit Kojaks?
> Ist das Dein Ernst?



Ja, das ist mein Ernst! Es geht erstmal ausschließlich um Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Sackmann (11. August 2014)

1. Das Rad ist ein ganz normales L
2. Das Maß mag für dich nachvollziehbar sein, aber dieses Maß hat so gut wie keine Aussagekraft , bezüglich einer Rahmengröße. Weder im Sitzen noch im stehen. Es zu messen oder anzugeben, macht keinen Sinn, auch wenn es einfach zu messen ist. Warum sollte man es also messen wollen? Ich verstehe auch nicht, was an den 560mm merkwürdig sein soll. Allenfalls ist es ein Zufall, dass dies das Maß der Oberrohrlänge des M ist, aber sicher nicht merkwürdig.
3. Die Tretlagerhöhe hat tatsächlich nichts mit dem richtigen Sattelstützenauszug für die richtige Beinlänge zu tun.
Was wird denn hier alles missverstanden, bzw. nicht verstanden, bzw. durcheinandergebracht?
Ohne jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber man darf sich vor dem Kauf eines nicht ganz billigen Sportgerätes auch durchaus mal beraten lassen, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, oder sich nicht gut genug auskennt. Und gerade beim Gebrauchtkauf sollte man wissen, was man tut.


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

Also, die Tretlagerhöhe beeinflußt maßgeblich die Sitzposition!

Denn jeh höher das Tretlager ist, desto höher sitze ich auf und nicht in dem Rad.

Während ich z.B.auf einem Rennrad noch "relativ" bequem sitze, so muss ich meinen Oberkörper schon sehr deutlich beugen, wenn ich bei beim Alva den Sattel gemäß meiner Schrittlänge einstelle. Wäre das Tretlager drei bis vier zentimeter tiefer, dann würde ich bei gleicher Einstellung des Sattels auf meine Schrittlänge aufrechter sitzen. 

Das allerdings ist ja immer nur die halbe Wahrheit, da ein Rennrad ja keinerlei Dämpfung besitzt und somit keine Bodenfreiheit benötigt.


----------



## Sackmann (11. August 2014)

Na gut, dannn hab ich wieder was gelernt. Bisher wusste ich tatsächlich nicht, dass ich bei unterschiedlicher Tretlagerhöhe auch unterschiedlichen Sattelauszug brauche. Werd jetzt gleich bei meinem Hardtail mit Tretlagerhöhe 305 den Sattel nochmal um 45 mm weiter ausziehen, damit ich da mal richtig draufsitze. Wieder was gelernt. Merci!


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Na gut, dannn hab ich wieder was gelernt. Bisher wusste ich tatsächlich nicht, dass ich bei unterschiedlicher Tretlagerhöhe auch unterschiedlichen Sattelauszug brauche. Werd jetzt gleich bei meinem Hardtail mit Tretlagerhöhe 305 den Sattel nochmal um 45 mm weiter ausziehen, damit ich da mal richtig draufsitze. Wieder was gelernt. Merci!



Jetzt steh ich auf dem Schlauch!


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Na gut, dannn hab ich wieder was gelernt. Bisher wusste ich tatsächlich nicht, dass ich bei unterschiedlicher Tretlagerhöhe auch unterschiedlichen Sattelauszug brauche. Werd jetzt gleich bei meinem Hardtail mit Tretlagerhöhe 305 den Sattel nochmal um 45 mm weiter ausziehen, damit ich da mal richtig draufsitze. Wieder was gelernt. Merci!



Lies doch einmal langsam und konzentriert was ich geschrieben habe, das macht vieles einfacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (11. August 2014)

D-G-xs schrieb:


> ...
> Während ich z.B.auf einem Rennrad noch "relativ" bequem sitze, so muss ich meinen Oberkörper schon sehr deutlich beugen, wenn ich bei beim Alva den Sattel gemäß meiner Schrittlänge einstelle.


Ein RR hat doch eine deutlich tiefere Front als ein MtB mit langhubiger Federgabel 

Und das im Vergleich zu den heutigen Mtbs (siehe Evo) etwas höhere Tretlager des Alvas bringt vor allen Dingen Vorteile in verblocktem Gelände, da es deutlich seltener aufsitzt. Aber ich denke, das wird mit den Slicks auf Eurem Alva nicht der Einsatzzweck sein.
Wo fahrt Ihr denn runter, daß diese Reifen optimal sind und trotzdem kein RR?


----------



## 4mate (11. August 2014)

Wie auch immer: Wir brauchen die gemessene - nach Anleitung! #181 - Beininnenlänge damit wir weiterkommen


----------



## 4mate (11. August 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wo fahrt Ihr denn runter, daß diese Reifen optimal sind und trotzdem kein RR?


Hier


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ein RR hat doch eine deutlich tiefere Front als ein MtB mit langhubiger Federgabel
> 
> Und das im Vergleich zu den heutigen Mtbs (siehe Evo) etwas höhere Tretlager des Alvas bringt vor allen Dingen Vorteile in verblocktem Gelände, da es deutlich seltener aufsitzt. Aber ich denke, das wird mit den Slicks auf Eurem Alva nicht der Einsatzzweck sein.
> Wo fahrt Ihr denn runter, daß diese Reifen optimal sind und trotzdem kein RR?



Das mag ja sein aber wenn man eine Körpergröße von 186 cm hat, dann musst du dich beim Alva 180 aufgrund des hohen Tretlagers mehr beugen. Da kann ich ja nun nix für, das ist halt so. 

Und ein Rennrad hat auch größere Laufräder als ein 26er Alva...


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

Schrittlänge ca. 88- 89cm grob gemessen.


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ein RR hat doch eine deutlich tiefere Front als ein MtB mit langhubiger Federgabel
> 
> Und das im Vergleich zu den heutigen Mtbs (siehe Evo) etwas höhere Tretlager des Alvas bringt vor allen Dingen Vorteile in verblocktem Gelände, da es deutlich seltener aufsitzt. Aber ich denke, das wird mit den Slicks auf Eurem Alva nicht der Einsatzzweck sein.
> Wo fahrt Ihr denn runter, daß diese Reifen optimal sind und trotzdem kein RR?



Wir fahren auf asphaltierten Straßen, und das macht eine Menge Spaß!


----------



## Sackmann (11. August 2014)

Ich lese schon sehr aufmerksam und langsam. Ja man sitzt (ohne Sag ) höher, wenn das Tretlager höher ist, das ist schon richtig. Trotzdem muss dein Sattel nicht weiter raus, nur weil dein Tretlager höher ist.


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich lese schon sehr aufmerksam und langsam. Ja man sitzt (ohne Sag ) höher, wenn das Tretlager höher ist, das ist schon richtig. Trotzdem muss dein Sattel nicht weiter raus, nur weil dein Tretlager höher ist.



Wo steht denn das?


----------



## Sackmann (11. August 2014)

D-G-xs schrieb:


> Und ein Rennrad hat auch größere Laufräder als ein 26er Alva...



Okay, jetzt bin ich raus....


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Okay, jetzt bin ich raus....



...gut so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (11. August 2014)

D-G-xs schrieb:


> Wo steht denn das?





D-G-xs schrieb:


> Und zum "bergab crossen" reicht es voll und ganz, es ist halt für Touren nur etwas kurz und der Sattel muss extrem weit raus, da das Tretlager so enorm hoch liegt.


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

Gehts euch noch gut?

Was genau daran ist unklar?


----------



## Sackmann (11. August 2014)

D-G-xs schrieb:


> 900 Euro war ein sehr guter Kurs, denke ich.
> 
> Und zum "bergab crossen" reicht es voll und ganz, es ist halt für Touren nur etwas kurz und der Sattel muss extrem weit raus, da das Tretlager so enorm hoch liegt.



Hier steht es...


----------



## bonzoo (11. August 2014)

Wenn die Tretlagerhöher wächst, muss doch "nur" das Steuerrohr länger werden, oder? Grundsätzlich kann ich auch bestätigen, dass ich den Lenker beim Alva 160 als tief empfinde. Bei meinem zweiten Rad ist das Tretlager mit 340mm deutlich tiefer (mit entsprechenden positiven und negativen Folgen...) und die Front kommt mir deutlich höher vor, obwohl ich nur einen 5mm Spacer, 10mm Riserbar und 6° Vorbau fahre...


----------



## Sackmann (11. August 2014)

Vergiss es einfach. Passt schon. Ich bin raus! Die ursprüngliche Frage ist ja geklärt.


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Hier steht es...



Mein Gott!

Das ist mir zu blöde hier, möchte jemand ein Alva 180 air kaufen?

Günstig abzugeben und beim Support unschlagbar!


----------



## Votec Tox (11. August 2014)

D-G-xs schrieb:


> Und ein Rennrad hat auch größere Laufräder als ein 26er Alva...
> Das mag ja sein aber wenn man eine Körpergröße von 186 cm hat, dann musst du dich beim Alva 180 aufgrund des hohen Tretlagers mehr beugen. Da kann ich ja nun nix für, das ist halt so.
> 
> Und ein Rennrad hat auch größere Laufräder als ein 26er Alva...



Klar hat ein Renner größere Felgen als ein MtB mit 26" Felgen, die Außendurchmesser der Reifen sind aber nicht so extrem weit auseinander, vor allen Dingen wenn man breite und hohe Stollenreifen auf dem Mtb fährt - bei Euch ist der Einsatzzweck ja ein anderer.
Warum man für Asphalt aber ein eher "stelziges Alva" mit zudem noch 180mm Federweg holt muß ich nicht verstehen.
Aber der Unterschied der Tretlagerhöhen zwischen den hohen 360mm eines Alvas und den niedriegen 357 eines Evos liegt bei max. 1 bis 1,5 cm.
Und das ist nun der Grund für die zu große Sattelüberhöhung??? (Mehr rausziehen muß man ihn nicht ;-) 

Übrigens ist die Sattelüberhöhung auf meinem RR deutlich größer als auf meinem Alva, beide Rahmen natürlich passend zu meiner Körpergröße.


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

...wie gesagt, günstig abzugeben!


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

...suche günstiges Giant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (11. August 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Warum man für Asphalt aber ein eher "stelziges Alva" mit zudem noch 180mm Federweg holt muß ich nicht verstehen.



Die Frage stelle ich mir jedes Mal, wenn ich einen Porsche Cayenne sehe


----------



## Promontorium (11. August 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Aber der Unterschied der Tretlagerhöhen zwischen den hohen 360mm eines Alvas und den niedriegen 357 eines Evos liegt bei max. 1 bis 1,5 cm.
> .




Bei exakt 3cm, oder was verstehe ich da nicht richtig?


Ansonsten: es ist schon spät, der Tag war lang. Dennoch: klärt das doch mal in Ruhe, ist auch für andere interessant!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. August 2014)

Tja Sacki, deswegen ist Kundenverkehr der Grund für mich nicht im Vertrieb oder in ähnlichen Positionen zu arbeiten.
Hoffentlich bleibt uns deine stete Teilnahme hier dennoch erhalten!


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

D-G-xs schrieb:


> Also, die Tretlagerhöhe beeinflußt maßgeblich die Sitzposition!
> 
> Denn jeh höher das Tretlager ist, desto höher sitze ich auf und nicht in dem Rad.
> 
> ...




...scheinen manche überlesen zu haben...


----------



## Promontorium (11. August 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Die Frage stelle ich mir jedes Mal, wenn ich einen Porsche Cayenne sehe



Oder diese Mega-SUVs in den engen Gassen von ... (hier könnte jede Stadt stehen)!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (11. August 2014)

D-G-xs schrieb:


> ...scheinen manche überlesen zu haben...


vorrausgesetzt das Steuerrohr und der Rest der Geo wird im Vergleich nicht mit angepasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (11. August 2014)

D-G-xs schrieb:


> ...scheinen manche überlesen zu haben...



Nee ich kann das Gefühl ebenfalls bestätigen. Lenker mit Rise fahren und/oder den Vorbau durch Unterlegscheiben etwas nach oben setzen, sollte Linderung bringen.


----------



## Votec Tox (11. August 2014)

Promontorium schrieb:


> Bei exakt 3cm, oder was verstehe ich da nicht richtig?
> 
> 
> Ansonsten: es ist schon spät, der Tag war lang. Dennoch: klärt das doch mal in Ruhe, ist auch für andere interessant!


Die Dame oder der Herr mit dem Alva-Slick glaubt einfach, daß bei einem niedrigeren Tretlager, sie/er den Sattel weiter reinschieben kann, vergißt aber, daß das Sattelrohr samt Sattelstütze tiefer kommt.
Die Sitzhöhe wird zwar zum Boden etwas tiefer, wir sprechen über wahnsinnige 1-2 cm! 
Die reduzierte Sattelüberhöhung zur gleichhoch bauenden Front, die spürt man dagegen natürlich eher und ich glaube fast darum gehts hier...
oder ums Verkaufen?
Gute Nacht!


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Nee ich kann das Gefühl ebenfalls bestätigen. Lenker mit Rise fahren und/oder den Vorbau durch Unterlegscheiben etwas nach oben setzen, sollte Linderung bringen.


*
Danke aber ich werde hier bestimmt nicht noch einmal eine Frage stellen!*


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Die Dame oder der Herr mit dem Alva-Slick glaubt einfach, daß bei einem niedrigeren Tretlager, sie/er den Sattel weiter reinschieben kann, vergißt aber, daß das Sattelrohr samt Sattelstütze tiefer kommt.
> Die Sitzhöhe wird zwar zum Boden etwas tiefer, wir sprechen über wahnsinnige 1-2 cm!
> Die reduzierte Sattelüberhöhung zur gleichhoch bauenden Front, die spürt man dagegen natürlich eher und ich glaube fast darum gehts hier...
> oder ums Verkaufen?
> Gute Nacht!



Oha!

...einfach nochmal langsam und konzentriert nachlesen.


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Die Dame oder der Herr mit dem Alva-Slick glaubt einfach, daß bei einem niedrigeren Tretlager, sie/er den Sattel weiter reinschieben kann, vergißt aber, daß das Sattelrohr samt Sattelstütze tiefer kommt.
> Die Sitzhöhe wird zwar zum Boden etwas tiefer, wir sprechen über wahnsinnige 1-2 cm!
> Die reduzierte Sattelüberhöhung zur gleichhoch bauenden Front, die spürt man dagegen natürlich eher und ich glaube fast darum gehts hier...
> oder ums Verkaufen?
> Gute Nacht!



Die Schrittlänge ist übrigens nicht veränderbar...


----------



## Votec Tox (11. August 2014)

D-G-xs schrieb:


> Gehts euch noch gut?...





D-G-xs schrieb:


> Mein Gott!
> 
> Das ist mir zu blöde hier, möchte jemand ein Alva 180 air kaufen?
> 
> Günstig abzugeben und beim Support unschlagbar!





D-G-xs schrieb:


> ...suche günstiges Giant!





D-G-xs schrieb:


> Oha!
> 
> ...einfach nochmal langsam und konzentriert nachlesen.



Uns gehts noch gut, leider nun keine Zeit mehr für sachliche Antworten bezüglich Tretlagerhöhen und Sattelüberhöhung, 
die flüchtig überlesen werden


----------



## slowbeat (11. August 2014)

D-G-xs schrieb:


> Die Schrittlänge ist übrigens nicht veränderbar...


Interessante Feststellung.
Wenn wir jetzt annehmen, dass die Schrittlänge ungefähr den Wert hat, den wir von Oberkante Pedal bis Oberkante Sattel messen ist der also auch fix wenn sich die Schrittlänge nicht ändert.

Was sich also mit der Tretlagerhöhe ändern kann ist die Höhe des Sattels über dem Boden.
Mehr nicht.

Daneben find ich nicht, das man mit nem 180er Freerider Geschwindigkeitsphantasien auf Asphalt ausleben kann. Da geht jeder Trekker besser vorwärts.


----------



## Promontorium (11. August 2014)

Der/die eine versteht es nicht, der/die andere wittert "Böswilligkeit". Schade, daß das nicht vernünftig geklärt werden kann, vielleicht morgen nochmal in aller Ruhe!


----------



## D-G-xs (11. August 2014)

So ihr lieben,  hier ist jetzt mal die Dame! Ich finde es erstaunlich, was man so alles schreiben kann, wenn es um eine einfache Abmessung geht und dazu eine Frage gab. Desweiteren finde ich, dass es hier Leute gibt, die sich ihrer Schreibweise überlegen sollten, ob diese denn immer so angebracht sei!(ironische Bemerkungen)
Ich möchte auch gerne fragen, ob jemand sich an der Lenker breite stört oder die Griffe vielleicht nicht so optimal sind ! 
Also ich denke, jeder sollte sein Bike so fahren dürfen,wie er es möchte !!!!!
Grüße Dani


----------



## Promontorium (11. August 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Die Dame oder der Herr mit dem Alva-Slick glaubt einfach, daß bei einem niedrigeren Tretlager, sie/er den Sattel weiter reinschieben kann, vergißt aber, daß das Sattelrohr samt Sattelstütze tiefer kommt.
> !



Steh' ich da jetzt auf dem Schlauch? Falls ja, kläre mich  - sachlich - auf, wer mag!

Denn: Bei einem niedrigeren Tretlager kommt das Sattelrohr eben nicht tiefer. wird also nicht kürzer, sondern muß, um die gleiche Rahmenhöhe beizubehalten, länger werden. Sprich, die Oberkante des Sitzrohrs muß auf gleicher Höhe bleiben. Dann muß der Sattel in der Tat nicht so weit rausgezogen werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (11. August 2014)

Also ich versuche es nochmal. Ihr habt ein Bike gebraucht gekauft und hattet den, wie sich später herausstellte, falschen Verdacht, etwas von uns falsch Deklariertes gekauft zu haben. So etwas hätte zugegenenermaßen passieren können, wenngleich es auch sehr unwharscheinlich ist. Deswegen fragte ich ein paar mal nach, um auch sicherzugehen, ob dem wirklich so ist. Dann fängt eine Diskussion an, dass doch eine andere Bemaßung für die Oberrohrlänge doch nachvollziehbarer sei. Ich habe darauf hingewiesen ist, dass es ratsam ist, sich bei einem Gebrauchtkauf entweder
1. gut auszukennen, was Geometrien oder Fahrradgrößen angeht
oder sich
2. zumindest sich professionellen Rat zu holen.
Beides war nicht der Fall, sonst wäre diese Frage in diesem Forum niemals aufgetaucht. Dass ich etwas direkter (vielleicht zu direkt) auf dieser Frage reagiert habe, liegt vielleicht daran, dass zunächst der Fehler bei uns gesucht wurde, wie man aus den ersten Kommentaren ersieht. Selbst als andere Forumsteilnehmer Bemerkungen gemacht haben, dass beim Messen ein Fehler gemacht wurde ("wer viel misst, ..."), wurde dies nicht auf sich selbst bezogen, sondern man fühlte sich in seinem Verdacht bekräftigt, dass da bei Bionicon was schiefgelaufen sei.



D-G-xs schrieb:


> Richtig, so sehe ich das auch.
> 
> Du musst "A" Top tube (Alva 180) in mm nehmen und dann auf den Zollstock schauen.



Der folgende Kommentar ist schlicht und einfach falsch und dieser startete das ganze Schlamassel:



D-G-xs schrieb:


> der Sattel muss extrem weit raus, da das Tretlager so enorm hoch liegt.



Dass der Sattel weit raus muss, ist schlichtweg keine Folge eines hohen Tretlagers; das liegt ausschließlich an der Schrittlänge. Dass man mit einem hohen Tretlager höher sitzt ist, ist korrekt, aber das ist nicht das, was in diesem Post steht. Dass das gemeint war, wird erst aus späteren Beiträgen erkenntlich. Dennoch ist dies hier falsch und nicht einfach nur missverständlich ausgedrückt.
Wenn ihr schon länger in diesem Forum unterwegs wärt, dann würdet ihr wissen, dass, wenn slowbeat und ich mal meiner Meinung sind , es schon ziemlich weit gekommen ist. 

Ich glaube ihr merkt auch, dass auch andere eure Aussagen anzweifeln, bzw. widerlegen wollen. Und das nicht, weil ihr nicht Recht habt in dem was ihr meint, (nämlich man sitzt höher, wenn das Tetlager höher ist) sondern, wie ihr es unmissverständlich falsch ausdrückt (der Sattel muss extrem weit raus, weil das Tretlager extrem hoch ist).  Des weiteren sind hier Leute unterwegs, die grundsätzlich wissen, was eine Oberrohrlänge ist, oder wie sie zu messen ist. Wenn von euch angezweifelt wird, dass etwas korrekt ist, dann sollten man sich eben vergewissern, dass man Recht hat, bevor man vorhat, ein Fass aufzumachen. Das mit dem Fass aufmachen beziehe ich darauf:
"Wie kann so etwas passieren?", "das kostet Geld", "so sehe ich das auch".

Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch, ich möchte euch nicht vergraulen, oder böswillig vor den Kopf stoßen, aber ich lasse mich nicht gerne eines besseren Belehren, wenn jemand versucht mir etwas zu erklären, von dem er gerade bewiesenermaßen keine Ahnung hat. Das ist nicht böse gemeint, denn man muss nicht von allem Ahnung haben. Aber man darf sich gerne etwas sagen lassen, ohne einem "professionellen" grundlos widersprechen zu müssen, und auf seinem vermeintlichen Recht zu bestehen.

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit für meine etwas forsche Ausdrucksweise, aber ich hab in diesen ganzen Punkten einfach Recht, auf die ich mich bezogen habe.

Ich hoffe wir können uns jetz wieder vertragen und irgendwan vielleicht mal darauf anstoßen.


----------



## D-G-xs (12. August 2014)

Naja was soll ich dazu sagen. ...!!! :-D 
Mir würde allerdings viel einfallen. , aber manchmal ist es besser den Mund zu halten.
Somit ist für mich diese Diskusion wie man etwas zu messen hat erledigt! 
Ich denke manchmal kann man eine harmlose Frage...oder Anzweidlung...auch mit einer einfachen Antwort beantworten! !! Liegt vielleicht nicht jedem!!
Wir lassen  es jetzt mal auch gut sein 
 Prost

Gruß Dani


----------



## xysiu33 (23. August 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

suche Besitzer eines Bionicon Alva im Ruhrgebiet, der mir freundlicherweise eine Sitzprobegelegenheit anbietet !

Will mir ein Alva 180 kaufen, der Verkäufer wohnt aber zu weit weg, um einfach so hinzufahren oder möglicherweise
"Katze im Sack" kaufen wenn die Rahmengröße nicht stimmt.

Von meiner Größe her bin ich zwischen der Rahmengröße M und L. 

Nach meinen Infos wäre ein Rahmen in "L" ab Körpergröße 180cm - natürlich abhängig auch von der Schrittlänge.

Wenn sich ein stolzer Besitzer eines Alva`s meldet, wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

Wohne in Dortmund kann problemlos 50+ km fahren.

Danke im Voraus für eure Mithilfe

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Oktober 2014)

Einen extra Fred wollte ich deshalb nicht aufmachen,
beim Magic Mary Reifen meines Alvas sind nahezu sämtliche Stollen eingerissen. (Der Reifen ist nur wenige Monate alt und hat noch genügend Profil)
Also nicht nur die Seitenstollen, auch die Mittigen und zwar horizontal direkt über der Lauffläche, man könnte sie bequem "abknubbeln".
Kenne das von MX-Stollen am Motorrad wenn man zuviel am Gashahn reißt, laßt Euch versichern, das wars nicht 
Woher kommt das? Habt Ihr das auch?
Hatte das weder an den früheren Muddy Mary Reifen, geschweige denn am Kaiser oder Baron von Conti.


----------



## damage0099 (8. Oktober 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Einen extra Fred wollte ich deshalb nicht aufmachen,
> beim Magic Mary Reifen meines Alvas sind nahezu sämtliche Stollen eingerissen. (Der Reifen ist nur wenige Monate alt und hat noch genügend Profil)
> Also nicht nur die Seitenstollen, auch die Mittigen und zwar horizontal direkt über der Lauffläche, man könnte sie bequem "abknubbeln".
> Kenne das von MX-Stollen am Motorrad wenn man zuviel am Gashahn reißt, laßt Euch versichern, das wars nicht
> ...


Hi,
das ist 'normal', hatte ich schon oft.
Mail an Schwalbe, RMA, einschicken, gibt nen neues incl. nem Fläschchen Dichtmilch und / oder ner Trinkflasche zurück.
Dauerte bei mir immer weniger als ne Woche.
Habe noch FA Front Evo 2.4 von ner RMA zuhause vor sich hingammeln, und ne runtergeschrubbte Mary....
Allerdings gilt zu beachten, daß kurvenfahren auf Teer die Stollen bei Schwalbe das einreißen extremst fordert!

Die letztens getauscht Mary (Muddy, NICHT Magic!) hielt dann aber durch.

Fahre aber eh keine Schwalbe mehr.....


----------



## aufgehts (8. Oktober 2014)

*Votec Tox*

das hör ich ebenfalls von diversen bike-kollegen......

abhilfe,
trail-king tubless ready in 2,4

das funzt bei meinem 180er alva zuverlässig.


----------



## 4mate (8. Oktober 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Fahre aber eh keine Schwalbe mehr.....


 Genau so und nicht anders!


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre nur Conti (meist Baron/TrailKing und auf dem Ironwood sogar den Kaiser, schrieb ich doch ) 
aber die Magische Marie war auf meinem neuen Alva ab Werk drauf, drum meine Frage 
Fürs Alva habe ich zwei Laufradsätze, eben den Originalen mit den Schwalbereifen ab Werk und einen Aufgebauten mit den CK-Naben natürlich mit Conti.


----------



## aufgehts (8. Oktober 2014)

Zitat von damage0099: ↑
Fahre aber eh keine Schwalbe mehr.....
 Genau so und nicht anders! 

früher oder später ist das halt die konsequenz...
aber trotzdem kriegt schwalbe das nicht in den griff 
sollte sich eigentlich beim absatz bemerkbar machen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promontorium (8. Oktober 2014)

Das wundert mich auch immer: das sie diese altbekannte "Seuche" nicht in den Griff bekommen und dennoch scheinbar gut ihre Reifen verkaufen! Vielleicht bekommen u.a. auch deswegen die Hersteller die Dinger nachgeschmissen, oder warum sind sehr oft deren Reifen druff?


----------



## damage0099 (9. Oktober 2014)

Die Mary ist und war wirklich ein guter Reifen, wenn die Stollen halten.
Dennoch, klar, gegen den Baron (2.5 BCC aus D) hat sie keine Chance....


----------



## sPiediNet (9. Oktober 2014)

Sind Schwalbe bei den Hersteller mit ihren Reifen unter Vertrag, wird mit grössster Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Kunde sein Schwalbe bereiftes Bike auch ein zweites und ev. auch ein drittes mal die selben Reifen aufziehen(lassen). Also auch wenn der Bike Hersteller die Reifen noch umsonst bekommt, macht Schwalbe immer noch ein Deal daraus.
Wir erinnern uns, BC Treffen in Freiburg? Das reinste Reifen Pannen Festival ...waren es nicht durchs Band weg alles Schwalbe Reifen? Und wenn man bedenkt, dass sehr viele Schwalbe Reifen lediglich als Befestigungs Punkte für Spinnweben ihr dasein in einem dunklen Keller verrichten, ist die Stollenabriss Statistik doch gar nicht so schlecht...


----------



## damage0099 (9. Oktober 2014)

Das lag nicht an den Reifen, sondern an der Linienwahl 

Btw: In Aalen hatten wir keine einzige Panne...oder hab ich was verpaßt? 

Wann und wo ist das nächste Treffen?

Unsere Freunde aus Aalen warfen doch ein 'Highlight' in den Raum, was lohnenswert wäre...

Wenn ich jetzt darüber nachdenke, würde ich am liebsten wieder nach Aalen...war einfach rundum gnadenlos geil!!!!!


----------



## Sackmann (9. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben mit Schwalbe auch schon gesprochen. Dieses Problem ist bekannt und anscheinend wurde ein falsches Material verwendet. Dies betraf allderings nur die Trail-Star Varianten.
Für meinen Geschmack sind die Stollen auch etwas zu scharfkantig am Ansatz, was einer Kerbwirkung natürlich in die Karten spielt.
Wer allerdings meint, dass Schwalbe Reifen schlecht sind, oder nur Probleme machen, dem widerspreche ich vehement.
Die Magic Mary in der Super-Gravity Version und Vert-Star Mischung ist das beste, was ich bisher gefahren bin. Diese fahre ich vorne UNd hinten. Dieser Reifen hat eine schier unglaubliche Eigendämpfung und einen ebenso wahnsinnigen Grip egal bei wlechen Bedingungen. Da kommt für mich auch ein Baron BCC nicht mit, sorry.

Letztens in Brixen mit den Jungs von Maxxis und Schwalbe unterwegs gewesen. Wir haben 2x Conti, 4x Schwalbe und 2x Maxxis gefahren ->  Maxxis Platten an zwei aufeinander folgenden Tagen. Conti und Schwalbe ohne Problem. 
Conti-Reifen haben aber z.B. das Problem, dass sie, wenn sie mal einen ordentlichen Durchschlag bekommen haben einfach eiern. Die Karkasse läuft dann alles andere als rund. Und dieses Problem trat bei allen meinen Contis auf.
Ich bevorzuge immer mal andere Reifenmarken. Auch von den Specialized Butcher war ich vor zwei Jahren sehr angetan. Kenda fuhr ich auch lange in der leichten Stick-E Variante. Auch sehr net. Aber der Magic Mary SG Vertstar mit tubeless ist momentan für mich die Referenz, von den Reifen, die ich kenne.


----------



## damage0099 (9. Oktober 2014)

Über Reifen braucht man wohl nicht diskutieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPiediNet (9. Oktober 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Über Reifen braucht man wohl nicht diskutieren...



Klick mal auf meine Signatur.... da wären mir die Reifen egal Hauptsache raus und biken


----------



## Felger (6. November 2014)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wir haben mit Schwalbe auch schon gesprochen. Dieses Problem ist bekannt und anscheinend wurde ein falsches Material verwendet. Dies betraf allderings nur die Trail-Star Varianten.
> Für meinen Geschmack sind die Stollen auch etwas zu scharfkantig am Ansatz, was einer Kerbwirkung natürlich in die Karten spielt.
> Wer allerdings meint, dass Schwalbe Reifen schlecht sind, oder nur Probleme machen, dem widerspreche ich vehement.
> Die Magic Mary in der Super-Gravity Version und Vert-Star Mischung ist das beste, was ich bisher gefahren bin. Diese fahre ich vorne UNd hinten. Dieser Reifen hat eine schier unglaubliche Eigendämpfung und einen ebenso wahnsinnigen Grip egal bei wlechen Bedingungen. Da kommt für mich auch ein Baron BCC nicht mit, sorry.
> ...



tja - aber die schwalbe zerfleddern bei rockigem gedöns z.B. ala ligurien oder alpen. da bleiben nur brösel an den seitenstollen, egal ob HD MM uws- so wars zuminderst die letzten jahre incl Anfang 2014 bei mir im freundeskreis. ich habe da auch genug fotos von beispielen, die bei gleicher laufleistung wie andere nur noch brei waren. bei mir hielten da kenda (Navgal Sticki E), ibex120  und conti rq/tk. contis verziehts leider ab und an wie du schon geschrieben hast. bei leichtbauvarianten (MKII) hatte ich auch schon stollenausriss (hoffentlich geschichte?)
bei mir ist allerdings maxxis außer wertung, da nicht gefahren. aber sollte aus erfahrungen ähnlich ibex sein????

Ibex war überhaupt die Überraschung.  vom Grip, sobald Nässe dazu kommt "leider" leicht übertroffen von Conti (Granit Fichtelgebirge, Bayerwald). Hinten fahren sie sich leider doch schneller ab als Contis. Schwalbe ist für mich leider dauerhaft bzg grip, laufleistung und kosten kein guter kompromiss. evtl solange nur waldig, lose ok. aber ich habe schon zu viele wabbelige lose seitenstollen bei conis nach "wenige", wenn auch nicht einfachen KM geshen. werds ja dann testen bei den nächsten HD/MM aufm Edison EVO...

Für mich muss Conti nur die plastische Verformung wegbekommen, dann sind sie "beinahe" perfekt für wechselndes Enduro gefahre (TK +-apex). zumindest war ich vor 2we im steinwald auf naßem Granit wieder toatal überzeugt (uraltes ErsatzLR am VR)!


----------



## Stoney16 (8. November 2014)

Hallo, ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
Ich habs auch getan..... eines der letzten seiner Art, ein Ironwood. Seit einer starken Woche darf ich den Hobel nun mein Eigen nennen.
Eigentlich war ich auf der Suche nach was Gebrauchtem für den Bikepark, und bin dann über das (preislich) sehr interessante Angebot von Bionicon gestolpert.
Das ist mein erstes Karton-Bike, d.h. ohne Probefahrt, und aufgrund des doch etwas angejahrten Konzepts des Ironwood war ich mir erst nicht sicher, ob ich da ne gute Idee hatte.
Nach einem Tag Bikepark und einmal Hausrunde (35 km, 800 hm) muss ich sagen: Das Teil ist mit der G2s-Gabel ein echter Freudenspender bergab, der Hinterbau liegt auch mit dem x-Fusion-Dämpfer top und bügelt sauber alles weg. Auch einfache Konzepte können funktionieren.
Dass das Bike bergauf nur sehr gemütlich zu pedalieren und kein Effizienzbolzen ist, versteht sich von selbst, aber immerhin geht es !!! Und sogar mit Trainingseffekt....

Nun aber noch eine Kleinigkeit zu Bionicon:
Die Beratung am Telefon vor Kauf und bei Fragen zum Gabelsetup waren bisher super; dass es noch sowas wie Anrufen ohne Warteschleife und Callcenter-Geseiere gibt 
Aber warum stösst man auf Euch nur durch Zufall??? In der sog. "Fachpresse", die ja wohl eine ganze Menge Biker lesen, gibts seit 2 Jahren praktisch keine Tests o.ä. mehr. Schade eigentlich, denn speziell die Gabel (und was ich vom neuen Edison gesehen habe) halt ich echt für vielversprechend!!
Absicht kann das doch nicht sein!?


----------



## bikeandi (14. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe seit kuzen ein Alva 160 mit G2s Casting. Wollte heute meine Hope Stealth Race E4 montieren, vorne und hinten mit 180 mm Scheiben. Hinten hat alles gepasst nur vorne bin ich mir nicht sicher. Habe mir den orginal Hope Adapter H (PM auf Post Mount Vorderrad) besorgt, aber der passt gar nicht. Die einzige Lösung die passt ist die mit dem B-bone, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist:



 

Gibt es für die Hope Bremse einen passenden Adapter, oder ist das so richtig wie es jetzt montiert ist? Die Unterlegscheiben an der unteren Seite habe ich nur angebracht weil sonst die Schraube zu lang ist, diese würde ich noch kürzen.

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

MfG Andreas


----------



## damage0099 (14. Dezember 2014)

Den B-Bone MUSST montieren, paßt so schon.


----------



## bikeandi (14. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Schönen Abend noch. MfG Andreas


----------



## bikerchris87 (3. Februar 2015)

Fährt eigentlich jemand ein Alva 180 Coil?


----------



## bergbieber (4. Februar 2015)

Ich hab eins, bin eigentlich Top zufrieden damit


----------



## gerald555 (10. September 2015)

Aus gegebenen Anlass 
Ich rüste auf ein Alva 180 Air auf. Kann`s gar nicht erwarten, aber paar Tage wird`s noch dauern.


----------



## aufgehts (10. September 2015)

fahre nun schon 3 jahre das alva 180 air.
das hohe tretlager war anfangs etwas ungewohnt.
vorteil natürlich, bodenfreiheit im felsigen gelände....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald555 (19. September 2015)

Gutes timing! Montag wird der Rahmen geliefert und ich habe meinen freien Tag.


----------



## slowbeat (8. Oktober 2015)

Hat jemand eine 400er und/oder 450er Feder für das Alva Coil zu verkaufen?


----------



## bergbieber (8. Oktober 2015)

Hab ne 450er und ne 500er übrig


----------



## slowbeat (9. Oktober 2015)

bergbieber schrieb:


> Hab ne 450er und ne 500er übrig


Das hab ich zu spät gelesen, bin heute über den Tag an anderer Stelle fündig geworden. Trotzdem danke für das Angebot.

Edit :
Diese Federn gibt's Grad im Ausverkauf : Klick
Passt prima.


----------

